# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  τηλεχειρισμος

## stavroskaloxrist

παιδια θελω να φτιαξω ενα τηλεχειρισμο 3-4 καναλιων για να ανοιγοκλεινω μια γκαραζοπορτα ο τηλεχειρισμος αυτος θελω οι εξοδει του(τα ρελε δηλαδη του καθε καναλιου) να ειναι puse on δηλαδη οσο πατας το κουμπι του τηλεχειριστιριου να οπλιζει το ρελε του αντιστιχου καναλιου και οταν το αφησεις να ξεοπλιζει το ρελε δηλαδη να επιστρεφει στην προηγουμενη κατασταση του.επισεις θελω να δουλευει στα 433 με 434 mhz για να μπορο να του βαλω επανω ενα οπιοδηποτε τηλεχειριστιριο απο αυτα που πουλανε.επισεις λογικο ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχει κυλιομενο κωδικο για να ειναι και ασφαλες και με καπιο τροπο πρεπει ο δεκτης να αποθηκευση το τηλεκοντρολ με ενα κωδικο. αν εχει κανεις υποψη του καπιο κυκλωμα δεκτη που να μπορει να κανει τα παραπανω,θα με βοηθουσε πολυ...

----------


## gsmaster

Με 16 dollars +5 μεταφορικά είσαι έτοιμος, με δεκτη και πομπό-μπρελόκ. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/RF-Wireless-Supe...QQcmdZViewItem
Στείλτου μαιλ πρώτα, να διευκρινήσεις ότι θέλεις να είναι momentary και 433Mhz να σου πεί και ακριβώς την τιμή μαζί με τα μεταφορικά.

Το έχω δοκιμάσει παίζει μια χαρά. 
Δυο αρνητικά βρήκα αλλά δεν παίζουν και κανα σπουδαίο ρόλο:
- Ποιότητα κατασκευής όχι τόσο καλή, μερικές κολλήσεις φαινόταν ότι γίναν στο χέρι και μάλιστα μετά δεν καθαρίστηκε η πλακέτα απο τα υπολλέιματα
- Όταν πατας το κουμπί απο το χειριστήριο η έξοδος αργεί να ανοίξει (λογικό) και όταν ανοίγει και αφήσεις το κουμπί, αργεί ~0,3" να κλείσει αφού έχεις αφήσει το κουμπί. Αν το κρατήσεις πατημένο δεν έχει πρόβλημα μετά κλείνει αμέσως.

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει με άλλα τηλεχειρηστήρια του εμπορίου αλλά μπορείς να πάρεις όσα θες απο αυτόν. Πληροφοριακά το τηλεχειρηστήριο του δουλεύει με το HCS301 της microchip που είναι KEELOQ&#174; Code Hopping Encoder που σημαίνει κυλιόμενοι κωδικοί κτλ. Πόσο εύκολα σπάει δεν το ξέρω.

Ο δέκτης έχει ενα κουμπί που είναι για να προγραμματίζεις τα χειριστήρια

----------


## JOHNY+

δεν πρεπει να παιζει με αλλα τηλεχηριστηρια του εμποριου , εχει rolling code για μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια , αυτα με rolling code δεν πρεπει να αντιγραφονται ευκολα .

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

καλο φαινετε αλλα ποσα καναλια εχει?και στο κυκλωμα απανω απο που βγαζει τις εξωδους,γιατι δεν ειδα απανω ουτε ρελε ουτε τιποτα...Α!! υπαρχει και ενα μικρο προβληματακι...δεν εχω ξαναπαρει κατι απο το e-bay και δεν ξερω πως να το παραγγηλω..ξερει κανεις????και που να το στειλω αυτο το e-mail??

----------


## lastid

Για να παραγγείλεις από ebay χρειάζεσαι πιστωτική και βασικά Αγγλικά. Πρέπει να φας λίγη ώρα εκεί μέσα για να μάθεις τί παίζει. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να επεκταθούμε σε αυτό το topic αρκετά. Καλύτερα να το μελετήσεις λίγο. Το χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί και υπάρχουν κάποιοι τρόποι για να ελέγξεις την αξιοπιστία του εκάστοτε πωλητή. Για περιστασιακές αγορές είναι ότι πρέπει. Μην το φοβάσαι. Ότι μάθεις καλό είναι.

----------


## gsmaster

Το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει ρελέ, αλλά σου δίνει τις εντολές για να οδηγήσεις μέσω τρανζίστορ, ότι ρελέ θες. Έχει 4 κανάλια. 
Πρέπει να έχει δέκτη με ρελέ, έχει πάρα πολλές κατασκευές αυτός. Στείλε του ένα μαιλ τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις για να σου προτείνει αυτός.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

σε πιο e-mail να του στειλω??

----------


## gsmaster

Γίνε μελος στο e-bay και μετά μπορείς να του στείλεις μήνυμα μέσω της σελίδας, κάτι σαν προσωπικό μύνημα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ΟΚ! το βρηκα το μαιλ του και του εστειλα αυτο που ηθελα,το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι το εγραψα στα ελληνικα ενωειτε και θα το καταλαβει?επιδη η σελιδα ειναι ξενοι μηπωσ και αυτοι ειναι ξενοι και δεν ξερουν ελληνικα?τι κανουμε τοτε??????????? :Unsure:   :Confused1:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μακαρι να ηξερα πως να γινω μελος του e-bay...... :Sad:  :Sad:  εγω βρηκα ενα μειλ εκει στη σελιδα και το εστειλα, λεσ να μην πιασει??

----------


## lastid

Το email που έστειλες δεν θα πιάσει.
Όπως λέει στη σελίδα του προιόντος, κατά την πληρωμή διευκρινείστε τη συχνότητα που θέλετε (315 ή 433 MHz) καθώς και τον τύπο του διακόπτη (στιγμιαίος ή όχι, momentary ή latch). 
Δεν χρειάζεται να στείλεις email.
Ουσιαστικά είναι δημοπρασία. Προτείνεις ελάχιστη τιμή 19.50  δολλάρια Αυστραλίας. Αν δεν το χτυπήσει κανένας άλλος, θα σου κοστίσει μαζί με τα μεταφορικά (που έχουν 8 δολλάρια), σύνολο 27.50 δολλάρια Αυστραλίας, δηλαδή περίπου 15 Ευρώ.
Βρες κάποιον που ξέρει Αγγλικά και παρακάλεσέ τον να σε γράψει στο ebay και να σε βοηθήσει στην αγορά. 
Πληρώνεις με έμβασμα (να ελέγξεις το κόστος) ή με Paypal. 
Για να πληρώσεις μέσω Paypal, γράφεσαι στο Paypal. 
Για να γραφτείς στο Paypal, χρειάζεσαι μία πιστωτική. Βρες κάποιον που ξέρει Αγγλικά ΚΑΙ γνωρίζει από Paypal και παρακάλεσέ τον να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οταν λες 'στιγμιαιος' τι ενωεις? και το momentary δεν ειναι ο διακοπτης που θελω?δηλαδη οσο το πατας οπλιζει και αμα το αφησεις ξεοπλιζει.. και κατι αλλο η πληρωμη με εμβασμα που λες πωσ γινετε??τι ειναι?? σορυ αλλα ειμαι ασχετος απο το e-bay, pay-pal  και τετια... και γενικα απο αγορες απο το εξωτερικο... εγω μονο απο ελλαδα ξερω να παραγγελνω....

----------


## lastid

Εννοώ ότι θέλεις ακριβώς αυτό, δηλαδή στιγμιαίος (momentary). Όσο πατάς, η έξοδος είναι ενεργή. Αφήνεις, η έξοδος απενεργοποιείται.

Η πληρωμή με έμβασμα (bank transfer) δεν απαιτεί πιστωτική. Ο πωλητής σου στέλνει με email έναν αριθμό τραπεζικού λογαριασμού. Εσύ πηγαίνεις στην τράπεζα που έχεις το λογαριασμό σου και τους ζητάς να στείλουν εκεί το ποσό. Η τράπεζα σου λέει πόσο θα κοστίσει (κάθε τράπεζα χρεώνει διαφορετικά, να ρωτήσεις). Δίνεις την εντολή και περιμένεις. Όταν ο πωλητής λάβει ειδοποίηση από την τράπεζά του ότι μπήκαν τα λεφτά, σου στέλνει το προιόν.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ το Paypal γιατί είναι πιο γρήγορο, πιο απλό και πιο φτηνό.

Αν δεν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις με Paypal ή έμβασμα, προτείνω εναλλακτική: Ζητάς από κάποιον γνωστό σου που παραγγέλνει μέσω ebay να σου το φέρει αυτός.
Αν δεν έχεις γνωστό, μπορώ κι εγώ να σου το παραγγείλω. Μου βάζεις τα λεφτά σε λογαριασμό, το παραγγέλνω και βρίσκουμε τρόπο να σου το στείλω στην Κρήτη.
Οι επιλογές είναι δικές σου.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

θα προτιμουσα να το παραγγηλεις εσυ γιατι δεν εχω κανενα γνωστο που να ξερει απο e-bay.. στειλε μου ενα μειλ να σηνενοηθουμε απο εκει και θα τα βρουμε... stavroskaloxrist@yahoo.gr

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

αν το πραγγηλεις αυτο απο το e-bay ποσεσ μερες κανει να ερθει? και το paypal σου χρεωνει την πιστοτικη αμεσως  μετα την παραγγελεια η οταν το παραλαβεις? για να ερθει με αντικαταβολη αποκλειετε ε???

----------


## lastid

Στη σελίδα του λέει: "Για USA φτάνει σε 8-15 εργάσιμες μέρες  με κανονικό ταχυδρομείο. Για Ευρώπη ίσως και περισσότερο. Με express, θέλει 2-7 μέρες σε όλες τις χώρες." Αυτό θα κανονιστεί κατά την αγορά.
Η πιστωτική χρεώνεται τη μέρα της αγοράς.
Ξέχασα να σου πώ ότι το έχω ήδη χτυπήσει (έχω κάνει προσφορά) και περιμένω να λήξει η δημοπρασία στις 22 Απριλίου, οπότε και θα γίνει η αγορά. Μέχρι τότε θα έχουμε συνεννοηθεί.

----------


## gsmaster

Ερχονται σχετικά γρήγορα. Σε 8-10 μέρες εμενα ήρθαν. Βασικά μπορούσες να του στείλεις ένα μαιλ και να τα πάρεις κατευθείαν, χτυπάς κάτι άλλο για να είσαι καλυμμένος και σου στέλνει εκεί revised invoice και πληρώνεις κανονικά με το paypal. Τσάκ μπάμ δουλειά.

----------


## lastid

Συνήθως κάνω τσακ μπαμ όταν η σελίδα του πωλητή μου δίνει αυτή τη δυνατότητα με "Buy now" κουμπί.
Τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δεν τον είχα υπ' όψη. Ίσως και να βιάστηκα να πατήσω το "Make an offer", γιατί μόλις είχε λήξει η προηγούμενη σελίδα του προιόντος και δεν ήθελα να το καθυστερήσω άλλο.
Όσον αφορά το χρόνο, μακάρι να μην πέσουμε σε κίνηση αυτές τις μέρες στο ταχυδρομείο και να έρθουν σε 8 μέρες.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οκ ρε Δημητρη,σ'ευχαριστω....

----------


## astanapane

http://www.sixca.com/eng/articles/remote/ 

στην παραπανω σελιδα εχει ενα τηλεχειρισμο αλλα με IR. Ειναι για 3 καναλια. Τον εχω φτιαξει και λειτουργει αψογα. Χρησημοποιει τον pic12f629 για τον πομπο και τον δεκτη και ετσι κραταει την κατασκευη σε μικρο μεγεθος. 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν υπαρχει κανενα καλο παιδακι που μπορει να παρει τον κωδικα και να τον μετατρεψει για αυτο που θελεις εσυ δηλαδη για RF στα 433Mhz θα ηταν καλο για ολους. 

Τo παρον κυκλωμα οπως ειναι χρησημοποιει ενα IR module που λογικα οπως λεει ο κατασκευαστης δεχετε 38Κhz σημα απο τον πομπο.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα RF modules στα 433 στο datasheet γραφει οτι max data rate ειναι στα 2Khz.Τρεχα γυρευε δηλαδη....

Αν αλλαξω τον κρυσταλλο που εχει 4 Mhz σε ενα 100 ή 200 Khz λετε να δουλεψει ή θα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε τον κωδικα. 

Παρακαλω οποιος μπορει ας κοιταξει τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.


Τον κωδικα τον εχει στο τελος της σελιδας που εχω δωσει. http://www.sixca.com/eng/articles/remote/3ch_remote.zip

----------


## lastid

Τα 38 KHz είναι λόγω υπερύθρων. Φυσικά και μπορούν να βγουν, γίνεται και πιο εύκολο το πρόγραμμα.
Το θέμα είναι όπως λες να βρει κάποιος το χρόνο και να το κάνει.
Το να αλλάξει ο κρύσταλλος μάλλον δεν εξυπηρετεί. Καλό όμως είναι να ξηλωθεί εντελώς και να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο εσωτερικός του. Έτσι έχουμε περισσότερα κανάλια, λιγότερα υλικά, μικρότερη πλακέτα.

----------


## astanapane

Ναι Δημητρη πρεπει να κινηθει  :Very Happy:  καποιος και να πειραξει λιγο τον κωδικα για καλο ολων. 

Θα μπορουσαμε να εχουμε 5 καναλια on/off.

To καλο με αυτο τον κωδικα ειναι οτι καθε switch απο τον πομπο μπορει να ανοιγει και να κλεινει την αντιστοιχη εξοδο στον δεκτη, χωρις να πειραζει τις υπολοιπες.

Δηλαδη αν πατησουμε το διακοπτη στο πιν 4 στον πομπο τοτε ενεργοποιει μια εξοδο στον δεκτη. Ο ιδιος διακοπτης την απενεργοποιει. 

Μπορεις να ενεργοποιεις ολες τις εξοδους και να τις απενεργοποιεις χωρις να ενοχλεις τις υπολοιπες που ειναι ενεργες η μη.

Διοτι στο κυκλωμα με τα ΗΤ που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ οταν ενεργοποιεις μια εξοδο απενεργοποιουνται οι υπολοιπες.Αυτο δεν ειναι καλο αν θελουμε να εχουμε ελεγχο διαφορον συσκευων χωρις να επιρρεαζονται η μια απο την αλλη. 

Το κυκλωμα λοιπον που ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη σε IR ειναι ιδανικο για οσους θελουν να εχουν ελεγχο 3ων συσκευων, να ανοιγουν ολες τις συσκευες μαζι η να ελεγχουν ποια θελουν ανοιχτη η κλειστη.

Αντε ρε παιδια καποιος να το κανει για RF.

----------


## sakis-st

Φιλε astanapane αν κατάλαβα καλά ψάχνεις τηλεχειρισμό 433Mhz
  Με PIC αν ναι ποσά κανάλια
 Σου έστειλα το σχέδιο
  Έως 8 κανάλια με επιλογή εξόδου normal ηflip flop
  Για δες σου κάνει

----------


## astanapane

ναι μολις το ειδα στο proteus. μια χαρα ειναι ευχαριστω πολυ. 
Με εχεις σωσει.

Θα δω αν μπορω να κανω κατι τετοιο και με ενα πιο μικρο pic σαν το 12f629. 

Αν και εχω εφεδρικα καποια 16f84a.

Και παλι ευχαριστω.

θα σου στειλω γλυκά.  :Very Happy: 


Το κυκλωμα το εφτιαξα σε testboard λειτουργει αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι μονο για 10 μερτα. Το σημα του ειναι πολυ ασθενες και πολυ αργο.
Ισως φταιει το bandrate. Δεν ξερω τι να πω. Πως γινεται να ενισχυσουμε το σημα? Ολα τα υπολοιπα δουλευουν αριστα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ρε ΣΑΚΙ που ειναι αυτο το κυκλωμα που λες? βαλε το εδω στη σελιδα να σωθουμε και μεις!!!και γω αυτο ψαχνω.....

----------


## sakis-st

Φίλε Σταυρο το Proteus το έχεις 
  Το κύκλωμα είναι εδώ http://rapidshare.com/files/222853578/8.RAR
  Περιέχει και το sourse σε Picbasic για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή θέλεις να
  Κάνεις
 Σταυρο  αν δεν έχεις το Proteus η την Picbasic στείλε PM

----------


## astanapane

sakis-st ξερεις πως μπορουμε να ενισχυσουμε το σημα? Παντως οπως ειναι απο πλευρας κυκλωματος και γιαυτο που θελω ειναι μια χαρα...

στο μονο που υστερει ειναι η αποσταση.

Μηπως εχω κανει εγω κανενα λαθος? Το εχεις φτιαξει εσυ? Σου δουλευει κανονικα και σε ποση αποσταση?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

Σακι το αρχειακι αυτο το κατεβασα αλλα δεν μου ανηγει τιποτα,κατι γραμματα μου βγαζει!! αυτο το Proteus και το Picbasic τι ειναι προγραμμα για το αρχειο αυτο?παντος δεν το εχω! αν μπορεις να το στειλεις καλο θα ηταν...

----------


## sakis-st

astanapane τι module tx rx δουλεύεις
  εγώ όταν το έφτιαξα χρησιμοποίησα αυτά http://robokits.co.in/shop/index.php...products_id=75
  η εμβέλεια ήταν 30μ ίσως και περισσότερο δεν θυμάμαι

----------


## astanapane

1 RF Module Telecontrolli RT4433
1 RF Module Telecontrolli RR3433

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...C%EF%F2&page=7

Στην παραπανω σελιδα τα βρηκα και ειχα φτιαξει το κυκλωμα αλλα δεν βολευε.
Παντως εκεινο το κυκλωμα δουλευε με τα RR&TR για πανω απο 100μ.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

και σ'αυτο το κυκλωμα μπορεις να ριθμισεις ενα τηλεχειριστιριο του εμποριου?απο αυτα τα μικρα που αντιγραφοντε λεω..το δεχετε??

----------


## astanapane

σταυρο δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Λες για το κυκλωμα που εδωσε ο sakis-st?

O sakis-st εδωσε ενα *δεκτη* και ενα *πομπο* βασισμενο στα *pic16f84a* και στα *RR & TR* modules.

Τωρα αν εννοεις οτι μπορεις να χρησημοποιησεις με τον πομπο η τον δεκτη σε ενα του εμποριου πομπο η δεκτη αντιστοιχα δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## Haridimos

Ένας τέτοιος αυτοματισμός με ενδιαφέρει για φώτα εξωτερικού χώρου. Υπάρχει κάτι με εμβέλεια 10 μέτρων;

----------


## astanapane

Ναι αυτο που εχει δωσει ο sakis-st.

Το εχω φτιαξει το κυκλωμα αλλα το σημα ειναι πολυ ασθενες. Προσπαθω τωρα να βρω τροπο να βαλω σε διαταξη darlington transistor για ενισχυση σηματος. 

Δουλεψε αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να αλλαξει το bandrate στον προγραμματισμο για να εχει καλυτερο σημα.

----------


## astanapane

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος στο κυκλωμα που εχει δωσει ο NUKE

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...C%EF%F2&page=7

με τα HT12D & HT12E και τα RF modules δουλευει σε μεγαλη αποσταση και το κυκλωμα που ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και πιο λειτουργικο εδω που εχει δωσει ο sakis-st το σημα ειναι ασθενες και η εμβελεια του δεν ειναι πανω απο 10 μετρα. Τουλαχιστον σε μενα ετσι ειναι.

Αυτο σημαινει οτι τα HT12D & HT12E ειναι προγραμματισμενα ασφαλως πιο σωστα ή χρησημοποιουν καποιους εσωτερικους ενισχυτες.

Εχω φαει 3 μερες τωρα και κανω διαφορες μετατροπες και στον κωδικα που εδωσε ο sakis-st, οσο μπορω και με παιρνει βεβαια, και διαφορες μετατροπες στο hardware με διαταξη darlington για ενισχυση σηματος αλλα τιποτα.

Ενα κυκλωμα βρηκαμε και εμεις(δηλαδη ο sakis-st το βρηκε) που μας κανει και δεν εχει εμβελεια...γαμωτο!!!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

astanapane ενωο μονο τον πομπο να αλαξω για να βαλω ενα του εμποριου(τηλεχειριστιριο) που ειναι μικρο σαν μπρελοκ, καταλαβες? γιατι απλα δεν με βολευει τον πομπο που θα φτιαξω εγω που θα ειναι σαν πακετο τσιγαρα(μορει και πιο μεγαλο) να το κουβαλαω παντα μαζι μου με τα κλειδια του αυτοκινητου!!!(με τα κλειδια λεω γιατι θελω να ανοιγοκλεινω την γκαραζοπορτα)

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

saki ευχαριστο για το προγραμμα,ανοιξα το σχεδιο και σου εχω ακομα μια ερωτιση! το Χ1 και Χ2 στα 4mhz τι ακριβος ειναι? και τα module που ακριβος συνδεοντε? γιατι ειδα και εχουν πολλα ποδια.. δεν εχω ξαναφτιαξει παρομιο κυκλωμα τηλεχειρισμου με module και τετια και δεν ξερω τι πεζει...

----------


## astanapane

Τα Χ ειναι κρυσταλοι. τα Modules συνδεονται οπως στην σελιδα εδω.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...C%EF%F2&page=7

μπορεις να διαβασεις και το datasheet.

Προσεχε τις συνδεσεις ενα λαθος και φυσικα δεν θα δουλεψει τιποτα.

----------


## astanapane

να πω εδω για τους κρυσταλους. Στο σχεδιο που εχει δωσει ο sakis-st οι κρυσταλλοι συνδεονται μονο στο πιν 16 και μετα μεσω 2 πυκνωτων στη γη. 

Αυτο δουλευει οπως ειναι στο proteus δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα πρεπει να συνδεθει στο 16 και στο 15 δηλαδη clockin clockout.

Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΙΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΝΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΟ pic16f84a ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ, Η ΤΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΗΤΑΝ 9€ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ... ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ 2 ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ =18€ ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ MODULE ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ 15-20€ ΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΗΠΑ ΨΙΛΩΛΟΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΕΙ Ο ΚΟΥΚΟΣ ΑΗΔΟΝΙ.......  ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΤΕ??????

----------


## astanapane

εγω παρεγγηλα τα pic απο το εξωτερικο. Και ετσι τα πηρα 2ευρω το ενα. Δεν ηξερα οτι στην Ελλαδα εχει τοσο ακριβα. Λυπαμαι που το ακουω.

----------


## lastid

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι πήρες pic16F84A προς 2 E? Γιατί η ίδια η Microchip δεν τα δίνει φτηνότερα από 259 Ε τα εκατό. 
Από εξωτερικό η νορμάλ τιμή τους είναι 4-5 Ε, ενώ στην Ελλάδα η "νορμάλ" τιμή τους είναι 6-10 Ε.
Ο 16F84A είναι σήμερα ο πιο ακριβός PIC γι αυτά που κάνει (τα ελάχιστα). Προτιμάτε πιο καινούριους - τα προγράμματα δουλεύουν 100%.
Σχετικά με το θέμα μας, νομίζω ότι έχω 2-3 από αυτά τα RF modules. Θα κοιτάξω να τα παντρέψω με PIC και θα σας πω τί θα πετύχω. Νομίζω ότι χαμηλή εμβέλεια έχουμε σε αργά μεταβαλλόμενα σήματα, άρα μία μικρή διαμόρφωση μπορεί και να την αυξήσει.
Θα μου πάρει όμως λίγο καιρό, γιατί τις επόμενες εβδομάδες θα είμαι συχνά εκτός έδρας.

----------


## astanapane

lastid ισως εχεις δικιο. Εχω λαθος και ζητω συγνωμη. 2 βρετανικες λιρες τα πηρα. Δηλαδη καπου στα 3 ευρω. Αλλα και παλι οχι και 9 ευρω. Γιατι τοσο ακριβα ρε παιδια. 

Lastid αν εχεις χρονο κοιτα το κυκλωμα που εχει δωσει ο sakis-st και τον κωδικα να δεις πως μπορεις να τον διαμορφωσεις ως προς την εμβελια. 

Ή και παλι με οτι PIC θελεις εσυ. Αντε να δουμε. 

Και παλι ζητω συγνωμη για την παραπληροφοριση ως προς την τιμη του pic16F84a.

----------


## sakis-st

Παιδιά η  έξοδος του 16F84 προς το TX module είναι RS232 5V 
  Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο TX.pbp 
  serout2 PORTA.0,813,[REP$AA\5,REP$00\5,REP$FF\5]
  με τροφοδοσία 12v στο tx module σε ανοιχτό χώρο η εμβέλεια ήταν 70 μετρά
astanapane σωστός οι κρύσταλλοι συνδέονται στο pin15
  Και pin 16 το κύκλωμα το έχω φτιάξει με τον 16F628

----------


## astanapane

ναι sakis-st. θα το κοιταξω την Παρασκευη και θα σας πω. Αν ειναι οπως τα λες τοτε με εχεις σωσει. 

Για να καταλαβεις το κυκλωμα που εφταξα με τα ΗΤ12Ε & ΗΤ12D σαν λειτουργια δεν με βολευει γιατι δεν μπορεις να εχεις αυτονομια στις εξοδους χωρις να επιρρεαζεις τις υπολοιπες.

Ενω το δικο σου κανει αυτο που καθε ενας θα ηθελε να εχει για να διαχειριζεται πολλες συσκευες.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι γιατι το κυκλωμα με τα HT εχει καταπληκτικο σημα και μεγαλη εμβελεια ενω το δικο σου μου κανει νερα. Δηλαδη το σημα καθηστερει και η εμβελεια του ειναι μικρη. Και κυριως οταν παρεμβαλεται εμποδιο,τοιχος το σημα ειναι ελιπεστατο εως και ανυπαρκτο. 

Ενω με τα HT δεν παρουσιαζει κανενα προβλημα. Εχω φαει το κυκλωμα απο πλευρας hardware και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι φταιει. 

Απο κωδικα ακομα δεν μπορω να κανω πολλα πραγματα αλλα εκει νομιζω πως ειναι η διαφορα στο σημα με τα HT. 

Παντως το κυκλωμα που μας εδωσες ειναι ιδανικο αν μπορεσουμε να εχουμε μεγαλυτερη εμβελεια πιο γρηγορο και σταθερο σημα. Αν οχι πιο γρηγορο γιατι πρεπει να κανει το on/off, τοτε πιο σταθερο σιγουρα.

Σε ευχαριστω πατνως. 

Ο last_id ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να κανει κατι με αυτο το κυκλωμα ή με κατι δικο του αντιστοιχο με αυτο. 

Περιμενουμε με ανυπομμονησια.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## sakis-st

astanapane το pcb του δεκτη

----------


## astanapane

sakis εισαι απιστευτος...καλο. Ακομα δεν θα το δοκιμασω με τα relay.Και βλεπω οτι χρησημοποιεις και διαφορετικο rf module. δεν ξερω ποιας εταιριας χρησημοποιεις. αυτο που εχω ειναι της Telecontrolli. αν και απο οτι βλεπω στο datasheet και εσυ tramsitter τις telecontrolli χρησημοποιεις.

----------


## astanapane

παρηγγηλα 10 κομματια pic16f84a με 3ευρω ο καθε ενας. stavroskaloxrist αν θελεις μπορω να σου στειλω 2 κομματια να κανεις την δουλεια σου. Δεν εχω προβλημα χωρις αντιτιμο. 

Για τα rf modules εδω στην Αθηνα τα εχει ο φανος σε πολυ καλη τιμη 5 ευρω το ενα νομιζω δηλαδη το σετακι 10 ευρω. 

Το θεμα ειναι να φτιαξουν λιγο καλυτερα το προγραμμα τα παιδια εδω για να εχει και καλυτερη εμβελεια.

Ειναι κριμα να δωσεις 20 ευρω για 2 κομματια pic16f84a. Προτιμω να σου τα στειλω δωρεαν παρα να κανουμε πλουσιους τους απατεωνες εδω στην Ελλαδα.

Με 20 ευρω παιρνω 7 κομματια PIC16F84a.

Οταν θες πες μου σε πμ διευθυνση να σου στειλω.

Μια εναλλακτικη παντως σε αυτο που θελεις να κανεις ειναι και το 
http://www.sixca.com/eng/articles/remote/ εχει και το κωδικα κατω κατω.
Χρησημοποιει *pic12f629*

εχει και τον κωδικα μονο που ειναι *IR 3 channel control* και θελει διαταξη Darligton στον πομπο στην εξοδο για το IR.
http://www.rentron.com/remote_control/tinyir.pdf (εδω εχει την διαταξη με τα τρανσιστορ στο κυκλωμα που μπορεις να φτιαξεις)

----------


## sakis-st

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από  *astanapane*
> Είναι κρίμα να δώσεις 20 ευρώ για 2 κομμάτια pic16f84a.
> Προτιμώ να σου τα στείλω δωρεάν παρά να κάνουμε πλούσιους τους απατεώνες εδω στην Ελλάδα





astanapane Μπράβο 
  είναι ώρα πια να σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε πλούσιους τους απατεώνες για να
  καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οκ.θα σου στειλω τη διευθηνση μου και μου τα στελνεις και να μου πεις και ενα αριθμο λογαριασμου σου να σου τα πληρωσω βεβεα..τωρα για τα rf module βλεπουμε, να δω ποσο τα εχουν εδω και αμα ειναι και μπορεις να μου τα στειλεις και αυτα..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

βεβεα SAKIS υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες που κανουν μανταρινια...χιχιχιχιχιχι!!!!!

----------


## astanapane

οχι ρε τι ειναι αυτα που λες να μου βαλεις χρηματα. Σου ειπα θα σου στειλω 2 pic16f84a και αν βρεις πανω απο 5 ευρω τα rf modules πες να να κανονισουμε να σου τα στειλω και αυτα. 

Δεν θα μου λειψουν. Εχω τωρα καμια 20αρια pic16f84a και 8 ζευγαρια rf modules. 

Κοιτα στο φορουμ αλλοι βοηθανε με το να δινουν κωδικα και σχεδια.Και αυτα κοστιζουν παρα πολυ. Εμενα με εχουν βοηθησει 2-3 παλικαρια απο εδω μεσα αφιλοκερδως, οπως ο σακης που εδωσε σχεδιο κωδικα, στην αρχη βιβλια, και προγραμματα. 

Εγω βοηθαω εσενα τωρα...εσυ καποιον αλλο αυριο μεθαυριο. Ετσι πανε αυτα. 

Να'στε καλα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ASTANAPANE ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΗΝΣΗ..ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕΣ??

----------


## astanapane

ναι σου απαντησα...θα σου στειλω και τα rf modules.

Να σε ρωτησω Σταυρο...


προγραμματιστη εχεις η να σου τα προγραμματισω και να στα στειλω?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οχι δεν εχω και δεν ξερω κιολας πως το κανουν.προγραμματισε τα εσυ..τι ειναι αυτο το προγραμμα που βαζεις??μεσο Η/Υ μπενει?

----------


## astanapane

ειναι hex αρχεια που αποθηκευονται στην μνημη του pic. Μην σε νοιαζει προς το παρον πως γινεται αυτο. Θα σου τα στειλω ετοιμα. Τα σχεδια τα εχεις απο τον sakis-st. Να το συναρμολογισεις πρωτα σε testboard για να μην κανεις καποιο λαθος. Και οταν θα δουλεψει κοιτα να το φτιαξεις προσεκτικα σε πλακετα. εγω συνηθως τα ολοκληρομενα τα βαζω στο τελος και μαλιστα βαζω μια βαση και τα τοποθετω πανω στις βασεις τους.

Πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε πρωτα να ρωτησεις εδω αν ξερεις. Θελει λιγο προσοχη με τα PIC.

Οταν λαβεις τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ok.και γω ετσι το κανω στα κυκλωματα που φτιαχνω..

δε μου λες μια φορα εχα βρει ενα σχεδιο για να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα με ενα κινιτο το οπιο μολις του εδινες ενα σημα (απο καπιο σηναγερμο ασπουμε) αυτο επερνε τηλεφονο σε ενα νουμερο που του ειχεσ βαλει.. αυτο χρησημοπιουσε ενα ολοκληρομενο (νομιζω οτι ητανε της amtel ) εγω το αγορασα αυτο και το εβαλα πανω οπως ηταν.το κυκλωμα δεν δουλεψε ποτε ενω ηταν σωστα ολα τα κυκλωματα.λεσ να ηθελε προγραματισμο για να δουλεψει???

----------


## astanapane

λογικα ναι...

Κοιτα εδω το αρχειο που θα σε καθοδηγησει οταν λαβεις τα πραγματα.

Οτι ερωτηση θες κανε για να εχεις μια εικονα να μην κανεις λαθος.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

κατι αλλο τωρα για το παρον κυκλωμα με τα pic εγω τον τηλεχειρισμο αυτο τον θελω οι επαφεσ του να ειναι flip flop δηλαδη οσο πατασ το αντιστιχο μπουτον του πομπου να ειναι ενεργοπιημενη η αντιστιχη εξωδος και μολις το αφησεις να απενεργοπηειτε.αυτο τωρα γινετε απο το κυκλωμα πανω η προγραματιζεισ ετσι το pic για να το κανει αυτο??

----------


## astanapane

αυτο θα πρεπει να το κοιταξουν τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ. Αν ανοιξες στο Proteus το κυκλωμα που εχει δωσει ο sakis θα δεις οτι εχει επιλογη σε ενα διακοπτη του δεκτη. Δηλαδη πατας μια φορα στον πομπο ενα button και ενεργοποιει μια επαφη στον δεκτη.Ξαναπατας το ιδιο button και την απενεργοποιει. 

Η αλλη επιλογη ειναι να πατας το button στον πομπο να ενεργοποιει την επαφη στον δεκτη και οταν αφησεις το button απο τον πομπο απενεργοποιειτε και στον δεκτη η επαφη.

Αυτο που παρατηρησα ομως ειναι οτι στην δευτερη επιλογη που σου λεω ειναι οτι οταν πατας το button στον δεκτη δεν στελει συνεχομενο σημα αλλα διακοπτομενο. 

Αν το φτιαξουν τα παιδια που ξερουν απο προγραμματισμο και αυτο καλο θα ειναι.

----------


## astanapane

Εδω ειναι και ενας τηλεχειρισμος με IR 3 channel remote control. Ειναι γνωστος στο ιντερνετ και χρησημοποιει τα pic12f629. To εχω αναφερει ξανα στο τοπικ εδω αλλα μπορειτε να δειτε και καποιες φωτογραφιες.

Το τριτο κυκλωμα που φαινεται στην φωτο ειναι ο ταπεινος μου προγραμματιστης.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΙΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΑ 5V ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ??

----------


## astanapane

ναι ειναι η τροφοδοσια για το κυκλωμα...θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα για το reciecer και ενα για το transmitter.

Σημερα σου τα εστειλα, οταν τα λαβεις μην κανεις κατι που δεν ξερεις...ρωτα πρωτα. Σου εστειλα και resonators. δηλαδη εκει που βαζει ο sakis-st τους κρυσταλλους και τους πυκνωτες δεν χρειαζονται τωρα εσυ θα βαλεις μονο το resonator που σου στελνω. 

Εχω προγραμματισει και τα 2 pic και εχω βαλει label 16f84a TX και 16f84a RX. 

Οτι αλλο θες ρωτα.

Οπου το κυκλωμα λεει να συνδεσεις στα 5 V θα συνδεεις στην εξοδο που θα βγαζει τα 5 V ο σταθεροποιητης και οπου ground  στο 0V

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ΟΚ.THENKSS...οταν τα παρω θα σου πω..σου ειπανε σε ποσες μερες περιπου θα ειναι εδω??

----------


## astanapane

μην συζηταμε εκτος θεματος στο τοπικ...αν θες στειλε πμ για τετοιες ερωτησεις. Φιλικα το λεω. 

Λογικα εκτος απροοπτου θα ειναι Πεμπτη με Παρασκευη εκτος και αν πεσει Παρασκευη και μετα παει για την αλλη εβδομαδα.

----------


## astanapane

Φιλε Σταυρο, μου ειπες οτι ελαβες το δεμα.

Εφτιαξες το κυκλωμα και δεν δουλεψε. Λοιπον απο οτι καταλαβα εχεις προβλημα με την τροφοδοσια.

Θα φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα τροφοδισιας και θα παραθεσω τις εικονες πιο μετα. Παντως δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο. Αν οπως μου ειπες ζεσταθηκαν πολυ τοτε υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εκαψες τους σταθεροποιητες. 

Καλο ειναι να τεσταρεις το κυκλωμα του σταθεροποιητη πριν το ενσωματωσεις στο κυκλωμα.

Κοιτα και τις φωτο που βαζω τωρα για να δεις πως εχω συνδεσει το reciever στο testboard.


Στην πρωτη φωτο απλα ειναι ενα παραδειγμα γενικο απο παλιο κυκλωμα που εχω φτιαξει , να παρεις μια ιδεα για πιο μαζεμενο κυκλωμα.

Οι αλλες δυο ειναι για τον reciever.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οι σταθεροποιητες δουλευου μια χαρα ,οπως τα εχεις στη φοτο ετσι τα εκανα. μονο που για κερεα εβαλα σκετο συρμα 1mm

----------


## astanapane

κοιτα και αυτο θα σε βοηθησει αν και μου ειπες οτι ειναι οκ ...


δεν πειραζει που εβαλες συρμα....κατι εχεις κανει λαθος....

μηπως εχεις μπερδεψει τα ολοκληρωμενα??? τα εχεις βαλει σωστα???

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ναι, τι αλλο?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

α! στον δεκτη στις εξωδους εκει που θελει αντισταση 220ωμ δεν ειχα και εβαλα 230ωμ και πανε στα λεντακια.. πειραζει αυτο?

----------


## astanapane

οχι αλλα δες την πολυκοτητα στα LED...και οπως σου ειπα στο RX βαλε το 18 στο 0V

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

η πολικοτητα ειναι οκ. στο rx οπος δειχνει το σχεδιο παει το πιν 18 στο - μεσο του διακοπτη

----------


## astanapane

ναι το εχει για να επιλεξεις αν θες να εχεις normal η flip flop. αν μπορεις στειλε μια φωτο να δω τι εχεις κανει.

Να εχω μια εικονα γιατι διαφορετικα αν εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος μπορει να μην το βλεπεις εσυ. 

Και παλι σου λεω αν ειναι πολυ κοντα το κυκλωμα μπορει να μην βλεπεις αν λειτουργει η οχι.

Αν το προβλημα ειναι στην συνδεση τοτε δεν θα μπορεσει να λειτουργησει ποτε.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

φοτο θα σου ανεβασω αλλα δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη γιατι τα καλωδια στης γεφηρες ειναι 5cm το ενα!!!!

----------


## astanapane

στειλε και βλεπουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

πως θα τις ανεβασω???????

----------


## astanapane

θα πατησεις πανω που λεει απαντηση οχι quick reply και θα δεις εχει ενα μενου με ενα συνδετηρα που εκει μπορεις να ανεβασεις jpeg απο τον υπολογιστη σου....περιπου 400ΚΒ αρχειο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το βρηκα αλλα το αρχειο ειναι 3++ mb πως θα το κανω μικροτερο για να ανεβει?

----------


## lastid

Κάνε resize το JPEG σε μικρότερες διαστάσεις. Αν έχεις Photoshop ή Paintshop γίνεται εύκολα. Υπάρχουν και άλλα προγράμματα.
Χρειάζεσαι οδηγίες?

----------


## astanapane

μου τις εστειλε τελικα με email...αλλα ειναι χαος το κυκλωμα λιγο...το προβλημα εστιαζεται στους σταθεροποιητες .... ζεστενονται λεει...αρα δεν τους εχει συνδεσει σωστα...μπορει και να καηκαν αν και δεν νομιζω αντεχουν αυτοι!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## astanapane

Σταυρο εχθες ελπιζω να πηγαν ολα καλα. Για τους φιλους του φορουμ να πω οτι ειχα δωσει μια λαθος πληροφορια στο Σταυρο απο βιασινη μου εχθες. Το λαθος ηταν οτι του ειχα δωσει λαθος πολικοτητα στο pic. Τελικα το καταλαβα αργα αλλα ευτυχως το PIC δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα.

Ευχαριστουμε το saki-st για το σχεδιο και το software. Το μονο που μενει και περιμενουμε τωρα ειναι να φτιαξουμε λιγο το σημα μεταδοσης και το range.

1) Σημα μεταδοσης. Να γινει συνεχομενο και οχι διακοπτόμενο.
2) Να γινει πιο ισχυρο-σταθερο σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση

Βεβαια τα 2 παραπανω τα ζηταμε και τα αναμένουμε παντα με σεβασμο και εβλαβεια χωρις να απαιτουμε κατι. 

Ζητω λοιπον με σεβασμο απο ολη την κοινωτητα του φορουμ αν καποιος μπορει και γνωριζει να βελτιωσουμε και να ολοκληρωσουμε αυτο το κυκλωμα απο πλευρας software ή ακόμα και hardware αν καποιος νομιζει οτι μπορει να αλλαξει κατι. 

Παντα ταπεινα και με εκτίμηση

Ασταναπανε.

----------


## savnik

Για δοκιμασε το με τα αρχεια που ανεβασα.

----------


## astanapane

θα τα δω σε καμια ωρα και θα σου πω...
Ευχαριστω  :Very Happy: 


To ειδα. Εχω να επισημανω τα εξης:

Κατα αρχας ευχαριστω που καθησες και ειδες τον κωδικα.

1) Δεν εχει επιλογη latch να πατας το κουμπι στον πομπο και να μενει σταθερο στον δεκτη..και μετα να το ξαναπατας και να απενεργοποιει την εντολη που δωσαμε πριν. Δηλαδη ON/OFF.

Κατι σαν αυτο που εχει δωσει ο sakis-st ή κατι σαν αυτό

http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html o τυπος ομως το εχει φτιάξει με pic16f630 που Ελλαδα δεν εχω βρει. 

2) Παλι αργει πολυ η μεταδωση. Απο οτι ειδα εχεις κανει να πατας το κουμπι και για οση ωρα το πατας να μενει η επιλογη στον δεκτη ενω αν αφησεις το κουμπι απο τον πομπο να απενεργοποιει την εντολη.Καλο αυτο αλλα θελει και NORMAL επιλογη. 

3) Το range παρέμεινε το ιδιο. Δεν ξερω τι φταιει. 

Να Ξαναπώ οτι οταν χρησημοποιω τα RF modules με τα HT12E & D πιανει καμπανα στα 200 μετρα. Αλλα με τα HT δεν εχεις επιλογη να κοντρολάρεις 4 relay ανεξαρτητα. 

Τα HT απο οτι ειδα οταν δινεις απο τον πομπο την εντολη ενεργοποιεις στον δεκτη για παραδειγμα ενα relay. Ομως οταν θες να ενεργοποιησεις ενα δευτερο relay απενεργοποιειτε το πρωτο. Αυτο ειναι σπαστικο!!!

Δεν υπαρχει σχεδιο με τα HT να μπορεις να εχεις αυτονομο ελεγχο καθε relay για να μην σας πριζω συνεχεια. 

Μου φαινεται δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη με το συστημα αυτο με τα pic16f84a. Και μου αρεσει πολυ και σαν σχεδιο και σαν operation. 

Ευχαριστω και παλι για την προσπαθεια.


Το αλλο που θα μπορουσε να γινει ειναι να παρει καποιος τον κωδικα απο το 16f630 του τυπου που εχει φτιαξει αυτο http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html
και να τον μεταφερει για το pic16f84a....να γινουμε *Πετρουλα* και να τελειωσουμε.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το θεμα ειναι οτι εμεις το θελουμε να κανει οn/off απο το ιδιο κουμπι, γιατι φαντασου να ειναι 8καναλος ο δεκτης και να εχει 8+8=16 κουμπια ο πομπος....  επισεις να εχει και την επιλογη του flip-flop. αυτο που εχει κανει ο τυπος απο κατω το βρησκεις και το αγοραζεις πολυ ευκολα και φτηνα απο την TELE.gr εμεις θελουμε κατι πιο εξιδικευμενο οπως αυτο που εδωσε ο σακις..

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

λυπον, εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα που εδωσε ο σακις, πανω στο testboard και με την λεπτομερη βοηθεια και υποστηρικση του φιλου μας astanapane δουλευει τελεια.τωρα μου μενει να φτιαξω τον πομπο(για αρχη) πανω στην πλακετα για να δοκημασω την εμβελια,το μονο ελατομα του κυκλωματος εκτος της αποστασης ειναι το διακοπτομενο σημα του που πιστευω οτι θα βρουμε καμια ευκολη λυση με κανενα πηκνωτη η καμια διοδο στην εξωδο του για να το κραταει σταθερο.
επισεις θελω να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον φιλο μας astanapane που μου εστειλε δωρεαν τα pic rx + tx (προγραματισμενα) και τα modules και κρυσταλους καθος και λεπτομερις οδηγιες για να βτιαξω το κυκλωμα..

θα σας πω νεωτερα μολις τελιωσω το κυκλωμα στις πλακετες..

----------


## lastid

Παιδιά για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες τουλάχιστο θα βρίσκομαι μακριά από το εργαστήριό μου. PC και programmer έχω μαζί μου, όχι όμως και breadboard, RF modules κλπ. Μόλις επιστρέψω θα παίξω μαζί τους.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

να και οι φωτο του κυκλωματος (με την αναποδη τροφοδοσια ομως)

----------


## astanapane

lastid τα εχουμε πει και απο πμ, δεν θελω να σε πιεσουμε κανε οτι μπορεις και οποτε προλαβαινεις.

Σταυρο, αυτο το λινκ που εδωσα με τον τυπο που εχει φιαξει το κυκλωμα με pic16f630 ειναι το ιδιο περιπου που εχει κανει και ο sakis-st. Δεν χρειαζονται 8+8 κουμπια μονο για το κυκλωμα με τα 4 καναλια...αυτο με τα 8 ειναι on/off. Εχω μιλησει πολλες φορες μαζι του μεσω email τον εχω πριξει λιγο οπως και εσας εδω. Ο τυπος εχει ορεξη να κανει πολλα πραγματα. Σημερα τον ρωτησα αν μπορει να μεταφερει τον κωδικα που εχει γραψει στο pic16f630 στο pic16f84a.

Καλο ειναι να εχουμε μια εικονα για τα rf που κυκλωφορουν στο διαδυκτιο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να βρω τα pic16f630.

----------


## savnik

Για κάνε ακόμα μια δοκιμή.
Το δοκιμάζω μόνο στο Proteus.
Διακόπτη στην Porta.1 έχεις βάλει για να αλλάζεις την λειτουργία;

----------


## astanapane

sorry που αργησα να απαντησω ναι ειναι πολυ καλυτερος αυτος ο κωδικας. Εχει καλυτερη εμβελεια, ως προς τη λειτουργια του ειναι καλος. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Γινεται καλυτερος ως προς την εμβελεια????

Τι αλλαξες??? 

Παντως και ετσι ειναι καλυτερος. Θα το κοιταξω και αργοτερα σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση και θα σου πω....το ηλενξα στα 20 μετρα και ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

να σου πω..αν εχω δυο τηλεχειρησμους τους ιδιους με με τα συγκεκριμενα module rf και τους εχω στον ιδιο χωρο, θα μπερδευοντε οι εντολες του ενα με του αλλου?? δηλαδη θα παταω το ενα μπουτον στον ενα πομπο και θα οπλιζουν και οι δυο δεκτες??

----------


## astanapane

αναλογα με τον προγραμματισμο. Και φυσικα τους κρυσταλλους.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

με τον ιδιο προγραματισμο που εχουμε κανει σε αυτα,τι κρησταλο πρεπει να βαλουμε στο αλλο η στα αλλα για να μην εχουνε παρεμβολες μεταξυ τους?

----------


## astanapane

κοιτα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος θα πρεπει να το τεσταρω. Το πιο σημαντικο παντος ειναι ο προγραμματισμος που εχει γινει να ειναι με rolecode αν το λεω σωστα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το συγκεκριμενο εχει κυλιομενο κωδικο?? αν φτιαξουμε 2 ακριβος τα ιδια..αντιγραφη θα εχουνε παρεμβολες ε?

----------


## astanapane

πιστευω πως ναι. Για αυτο που θες χρειαζεται rolecode, δεν ξερω αν το συγκεκριμενο εχει. Το εφτιαξες τον πομπο σε πλακετα να δεις σε ποση αποσταση πιανει?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οχι ακομα γιατι δεν προλαβα..μαλον πιο βραδι θα το φτιαξω και θα σου πω!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

τελειοσα με τον πομπο και δεν κρυβω οτι απογοητευτηκα και λιγο με την αποσταση.. :Confused1: μεσα στο σπιτι σε ανοιχτο χωρο και πιανει το πολυ 10μετρα :Blink:  και αυτα με το ζορι και με 6 ποντους καιρεα ο πομπος :W00t: ...αν βαλω μικροτερη πιανει 5-6 μετρα.. παντος κατα τα αλλα το κυκλωμα ειναι τελιο.. :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup:  το μονο ψιλοελατομα ειναι η διακοπτομενη εντολη του........

----------


## lastid

Ποιο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποίησες για πομπό και ποιο για δέκτη? Μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις εδώ να τους ρίξω μια ματιά?

----------


## sakis-st

Φιλέ astanapane
  Χρησιμοποίησε το παραπάνω κύκλωμα για την ενίσχυση του σήματος του 
  Δέκτη και το πρόβλημα της εμβέλειας  πρέπει να λήθη αν χρειαστείς κάτι στείλε πμ
 Σου στέλνω τα HEX με βελτιωμένους τους χρόνους εξόδου

----------


## astanapane

μολις ειδα τα μυνηματα γιατι ειχα μια δουλεια το πρωι. 

θα το κοιταξω σημερα...Ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα.

*lastid* τα hex τα εχει δωσει ο *sakis-st* σε αυτο το τοπικ και εχθες εδωσε και ο savnik ενα νεοτερο version.


*Σταυρο* τωρα χρειαζεσαι και ενα προγραμματιστη για να προγραμματιζεις τα pic και να κανεις καποια τεστ.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

και που να τον βρω τον προγραματιστη?και δεν ξερω να προγραματισω τα πικ! :Hammer:  :Head:

----------


## astanapane

Δεν ειναι τιποτα και εγω ακομα στην αρχη ειμαι. Αγορασα ενα προγραμματιστη με 50ευρω. Μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα....εχει πολλα σχεδια εδω μεσα στο φορουμ. Αρκει να καταληξεις σε καποιον που ειναι πιο ευκολος για σενα.

Το να μαθεις να προγραμματιζεις δηλαδη να φτιαχνεις δικα σου προγραμματα-κωδικες θελει χρονο και ορεξη...αλλα μαθαινεται...

ομως μπορεις να παρεις ετοιμο ενα ΗΕΧ αρχειο οπως μας εδωσαν τα παιδια εδω και να το περασεις σε δευτερολεπτα μεσω του προγραμματιστη στο PIC και να κανεις την δουλεια σου.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ποσο θα μου πιασει για να φτιαξω ενα?και ειναι δυσκολο?παντος για να δωσω 50ε ειναι παλο για να τον χρησιμοπιησω 1-2 φορες

----------


## astanapane

κοιτα αναλογος πιο θα ειναι...δεν νομιζω πανω απο 20 ευρω. Αλλα αν κολησεις με τον προγραμματιστη θα σου λυσει τα χερια...δεν νομιζω να τον χρησημοποιησεις μονο 2 φορες...

Εγω τον χρησημοποιω καθε μερα...απο χομπι.Πειραματιζομαι με ετοιμα προγραμματα αλλα και με 1-2 δικα μου που εχω φτιαξει για αρχη.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

βρηκα αυτο το σχεδιο για προγραματιστη πικ. λενε οτι ειναι καλο και οτι δουλευει. μιας και ειναι ευκολο να το φτιαξω τι λες? θα κανω δουλια? ο adaptor προσαρμογεας ομως τι ειναι?

----------


## astanapane

τιποτα μπορεις να βαλεις και θυλικα πινς. ψαξου λιγο με τον προγραμματιστη στο νετ να δεις τι παιζει...δεν ειναι δυσκολο οταν εχεις ενα προγραμμα ετοιμο να το περασεις στο pic με τον προγραμματιστη.

Ενα προγραμματιστης καινουργιος συνδεεται μεσω USB

κοιτα και εδω. 

http://www.embeddedview.com/shop/pro...556a36ab85e205

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ακριβος...ειναι και χωρις φπα. με αυτον που ειναι και ευκολος δεν θα κανω δουλεια?

----------


## astanapane

θα κανεις , το θεμα ειναι να δουλεψει.Αυτος που λες μεσα απο το φορουμ εδω ειναι μεσω serial com. Δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα αλλα πρεπει να ψαχτεις λιγο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

δεν βρισκω ακρη μ'αυτον τον προγραματιστη.. ψαχνω και οσο ψαχνω μπερδευομε.. τι να κανω??

----------


## lastid

Είδα αυτόν σήμερα
PIC Programmer
Για έτοιμος, μου φαίνεται αρκετά φτηνός.
Αλλά δεν τον έχω ψάξει και πολύ... Τον ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

φιλε lastid εσυ που ξερεις απο προγραμματιστες και προγραμματισμους μπορεις να μου βρεις ενα απλο και ευκολο κυκλωμα για να φτιαξω ενα απλο προγραμματιστη για pic  γιατι ψαχνω και οσο ψαχνω μπερδευομε και ειμαι και ασχετος απο προγραμματιστες και εχω φαει τα κοματια μου προτιμο να το φτιαξω εγω για να ειναι και πιο φτηνο

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε δημητρη αυτον δουλευω με το Laptop πολυ καλος και πολυ καλο προγραμμα προγραμματιζει παρα πολλους pic.

----------


## Thanos10

> βρηκα αυτο το σχεδιο για προγραματιστη πικ. λενε οτι ειναι καλο και οτι δουλευει. μιας και ειναι ευκολο να το φτιαξω τι λες? θα κανω δουλια? ο adaptor προσαρμογεας ομως τι ειναι?



Και αυτον τον εχω δουλευει πολυ καλα εχω προγραμματισει πολλα pic για πολλες κατασκευες μερικες τις εχω ανεβασει, ο προσαρμογεας ειναι και για αλλα pic.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

δηλαδη ειναι κανονικος προγραματιστης?να τον φτιαξω? γιατι ομως ειναι ''λιγος''? βλεπω κατι αλλους προγραμματιστες και εχουν απανω πολλα μπιχλιμπιδια! τι διαφορα εχουν?ξερεις?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

astanapane εφτιαξες το κυκλωμα για την ενησχηση του σηματος να δεις τι γινετε? μα σε ποσει αποσταση σου πιανει εσενα?

----------


## lastid

Είναι "λίγος", διότι βγάζει στο περίπου την τάση Vpp για το MCLR. Την τάση αυτή την παίρνει από την σειριακή του PC σου και θα υπάρχει μία μικρή πιθανότητα να μή σου δουλεύει, ανάλογα με τη σειριακή. Και ανάλογα με τον τύπο του PIC.
Έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι είναι πολύ φτηνός και πολύ εύκολος να φτιαχτεί. Φτιάξτον. Αν δουλέψει, δούλεψε. Αν δεν δουλέψει, δεν δούλεψε.
Τα μπιχλιμπίδια που έχουν οι άλλοι είναι για να βγάζουν σωστή Vpp, για debugging, για επιλογή πολλών τύπων PIC στο ίδιο socket (χωρίς adaptor δηλαδή).

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

και που εχει εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια δεν πεζει ρολο?? γιατι ομως να μην δουλεψει??

----------


## astanapane

Ναι το εφτιαξα και ειδα μια μικρη βελτιωση. Δεν ξερω πια τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει. Αν και δεν ξερω απο κωδικα επιμενω οτι ειναι το bandrate. 

Γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι καλυτερο εχουν τα HT12E & ΗΤ12D και οταν τα χρησημοποιω μαζι με τα RF πιανουν καμπανα σε μεγαλη αποσταση.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

τον καινουριο κωδικα τον εβαλες? τωρα με ολα αυτα σε ποση αποσταση πιανει?εμενα παντος ειναι σκατα η εμβελια!!

----------


## astanapane

ναι τον εβαλα εχει μια μικρη βελτιωση οπως ειπα. δεν ξερω τι να πω. Ας αφησουμε τα παιδια να τον δουνε λιγο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

πανω απο 20-25μετρα πιανει καλα?? αν ναι τοτε μια χαρα θα ειναι....

----------


## astanapane

οχι δεν νομιζω γυρω στα 15 μετρα. και γυρω στα 10 μεσα απο τοιχους.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εμενα μεσα απο τοιχους δεν πιανει καθολου...κατσε να φτιαξω αυτον τον προγραματιστη και μετα θα μου πεις πως θα το βαλω μεσα.. και αυτα τα 2 λμ358 που εχει το αλλο κυκλωμα τι ειναι και ολο το κυκλωμα που συνδεετε?για να το φτιαξω και αυτο....

----------


## lastid

Απάντηση σε ερώτηση αρκετά πιο πάνω:
O PIC όταν προγραμματίζεται θέλει δύο τάσεις: 5V και 12-14V.
Στο κύκλωμα, τα 5V τα παίρνει από την εξωτερική τροφοδοσία και όλα καλά.
Τα 13V όμως τα παίρνει στο "περίπου" από την σειριακή. Κι επειδή υπάρχουν μερικές σειριακές που βγάζουν τάση αρκετά χαμηλότερη από 12V, αν έχεις τύχει σε τέτοια σειριακή δεν θα σου δουλέψει.

----------


## astanapane

σταυρο αστο αυτο το κυκλωμα με το LM358 μην σε μπερδευει αν θες να το δεις ειναι ενα ολοκληρωμενο με 2 op amps 

http://www.national.com/images/pf/LM358/00778702.pdf

Δεν χρειαζεται τωρα, ασε πρωτα να δουμε το προγραμμα και μετα εμπλεκεσε και με αυτο αν χρειαστει.

----------


## savnik

Δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψει με κρύσταλο 4 mhz.(Απο 2400 το Baud Rate τώρα είναι στα 9600).Το αρχικό πρόγραμμα ήταν στα 1200 και το είχα κάνει στα 2400 και είδες την βελτίωση.
Αν οχι πες μου να τον αλλάξω

----------


## astanapane

Ναι ως προς τους χρονους ειναι πολυ καλυτερο. Ως προς την εμβελεια εχω σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα. 

Εχουμε μεινει στα 15 μετρα. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τα HT12E & D τι εχουν κανει και ο πομπος με μια απλη μικρη μπαταρια 3V η εμβελεια ειναι στα 50-100 μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους χωρις να χανει ουτε μια φορα το σημα. 
Αν τροφοδοτισω δε το RR4 με 9V η εμβελεια εκτινασεται. 

Ειληκρινα σας εχω πριξει αλλα συγνωμη και για την εκφραση δεν ξερω τι σκατα εχουν κανει στον ΗΤ. 

Και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στα παιδια που εχουν χασει πολυ χρονο για να ασχολουνται με το παρον ζητημα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

παντος ενας τετιος τηλεχειρισμος 8καναλος πιστευω οτι χρειαζετε σε ολους που ασχολιουντε με τετια οχι μονο σε εμας, οποτε αν βρεθει μια ληση με την εμβελια θα μας σημφερει ολους γιατι το κυκλωμα ειναι ευκολο και πολυ χρησιμο σε πολες εφαρμογες..

----------


## lastid

Θέλουμε κάποιον να καταγράψει με λογικό αναλυτή ή άλλο κύκλωμα τί στέλνει το HT μόλις πατάμε κουμπί. 
Ή το datasheet του. Το είχα ψάξει παλιότερα αλλά δεν το είχα βρει. Το έχει κανείς?

----------


## astanapane

Εγω βλεπω οτι παιδευουμε τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ και αισθανομαι και ασχημα. 

Σταυρο οτι ειναι για ολους καλο να γινει τελειο αυτο το κυκλωμα δεν συζητητε. Ο κωδικας που διαμώρφωσε ο savnik με βαση τον κωδικα του sakis-st ειναι καλυτερος γιατι το σημα ειναι σταθερο και οχι διακοπτομενο. 

Αν μπορουσαμε να παντρεψουμε κατι που εχουν κανει στην ΗΟLTEK με τα ολοκληρωμενα τους για να εχουμε λειτουργια on/off θα ηταν το καλυτερο για να μην πριζουμε τα παιδια εδω.

Αλλα η holtek εχει ενα πραγμα σαν flip flop 4 εξοδων. Πολυ σπαστικο να μην μπορεις να κρατησεις την εξοδο σταθερη στον δεκτη και να μπορεις ανεξαρτητα να παιξεις On/off με οποια αλλη θες, οπως γινεται και με το κυκλωμα του σακη. 

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι το εκαναν αυτο στη HOLTEK. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι εφαρμογες φτιαχτηκαν. Σου εχει 4 εξοδους για να παιξεις αλλα δεν μπορεις να εχεις αυτονομια. Ανοιγεις τη μια πορτα- πατας την αλλη και απενεργοποιητε η πρωτη. Ειναι δυνατον? Δεν εχει επιλογη on/off. 


Να προσθεσω οτι αυτο το κυκλωμα πιανει ανετα μεσα απο τοιχους στα 100 μετρα.

last-id 
http://www.rentron.com/Files/ht-12e.pdf
http://www.rentron.com/Files/ht-12d.pdf

Εχω ενα βιντεο με ενα κυκλωμα που εχω φτιαξει με τα HT ολοκληρωμενα. Το βαζω για να δεις Σταυρο την λειτουργια των HT και να καταλαβεις και εσυ (γιατι δεν τα εχεις δει) τι κανουν και για αυτο που θελουμε ειναι αχρηστα. Εχουν βεβαια και επιλογη του οσο πατας το μπουτον στον πομπο μενει στον δεκτη και οταν το αφηνεις απενεργοποιειτε στον δεκτη αλλα τρωει πολυ μπαταρια και δεν αξιζει. 

Αυτο που εχω στο βιντεο ειναι το απλο δηλαδη το TE ειναι απενεργοποιημενο και το ενεργοποιω με ενα διακοπτη-μπουτον για να απενεργοποιησω την μοναδικη(δεν με αφηνει να εχω και αλλη) ενεργοποιημενη επιλογη.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το βιντεακι δεν ανοιγει.... 
με τον καινουριο κωδικα λες οτι ειναι σταθερο το σημα ε? η επιλογη ομος φλιπ-φλοπ και ον/οφ δουλευει κανονικα οπος και πριν??

----------


## astanapane

για το βιντεο ειναι .mp4 θες ενα VLC player(εδω μιλαμε για HT12E& HT12D).

Τωρα ο κωδικας που λες ναι εχεις ολες τις επιλογες(εδω για pic12f684a).

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το βιντεακι το ανοιγω με το winamp και δεν παιζει... εχω ανοιξει και αλλα mp4

----------


## astanapane

Εχετε ολοι το προβλημα με το βιντεο? Εμενα παιζει κανονικα και με το κ lite codec pack.

http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ok. το ανοιξα με αλλο προγραμμα.. ωραια μαλακια ειναι !!!!!! καλα το λες τι θα το κανεις αυτο?

----------


## astanapane

το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι αυτο το κυκλωμα που χρησημοποιει τα ολοκληρωμενα της HT πιανει ανετα τα 100 μετρα. 

Η μονη εφαρμογη που βλεπω ειναι να χρησημοποιησεις με το transmission enable και να φτιαξεις τηλεχειρισμο για τηλεκατευθηνομενο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

και παλι για το τηλεκατευ... θες να ειναι 2 καναλια ανοιχτα ταυτοχρονα.. γκαζι-στροφη παλι δεν κανει..   πιανει 100μετρα με τα ιδια rf modules? μορε μπρε!!!!!

----------


## astanapane

ναι αν παρατηρησεις στο πανω μερος του κυκλωματος εχω τοποθετησει το reciever το ιδιο με αυτο που χρησημοποιουμε και για το κυκλωμα με τα 8 καναλια.

----------


## savnik

Για να καταλάβω , όταν αντί των PIC16F84Α στο κύκλωμα που έχεις βάλεις τα HT12E & D η απόσταση απο 15 μέτρα γίνεται 100 μέτρα (με τα ίδια modules);

----------


## astanapane

αλλη συνδεσμολογια το ενα και αλλη το αλλο. Αλλα χρησημοποιουν τα ιδια RF modules.

----------


## savnik

Κάνε ακόμα μια δοκιμή

----------


## astanapane

με 4mhz resonator που χρησημοποιω η αποσταση ανεβηκε αισθητα στα 20 μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους.

Με 10mhz κρυσταλλο και πυκνωτες 22p η αποσταση ειναι στα 10 μετρα.

Μπορει να βελτιωθει κιαλο?

----------


## savnik

Δοκιμασε το με 10 ΜΗΖ κρύσταλο.
Το PIC όμως που έχεις δουλεύει με 10 ΜΗΖ

----------


## savnik

Δοκιμασε και αυτο με 4 ΜΗΖ κρύσταλο

----------


## astanapane

να σου πω την αληθεια ο κωδικας με 4mhz παει πολυ καλυτερα και η αποσταση ειναι 20 μετρα.

με 10Mhz δεν ξεπερναει τα 10 μετρα.

αλλαξα και κρυσταλλους αναλογως τον κωδικα

----------


## savnik

> να σου πω την αληθεια ο κωδικας με 4mhz παει πολυ καλυτερα και η αποσταση ειναι 20 μετρα.
> 
> με 10Mhz δεν ξεπερναει τα 10 μετρα.
> 
> αλλαξα και κρυσταλλους αναλογως τον κωδικα



Αυτά που λες είναι με τα καινούργια αρχεία;

----------


## astanapane

ναι με τα καινουργια. Παντως να επισημανω εδω οτι ο χρονος εχει καλυτερευσει στο 100% μπορω να πω και η αποσταση στο διπλαδιο αλλα με καποια χαμενες εντολες του δεκτη δεν φτανουν στον πομπο. Παντως ειναι αισθητα καλυτερο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

για να καταλαβω και γω ετσι που το εχεις κανει τωρα με τον καινουριο κωδικα και αλους κρυσταλους 4mhz εχουμε καλητερο σημα και εμβελεια 20μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους??

----------


## astanapane

ναι ετσι ειναι αλλα χανονται στο δρομο μερικα bits. παντως ειναι καλυτερος ο κωδικας τωρα. Αν παιρνει και αλλη βελτιωση που θα παιρνει αναμενουμε.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

αυτος ο κρησταλος που εχω εγω ποσα mhz ειναι??

----------


## astanapane

resonator ειναι, και ειναι στα 4Mhz. Ο resonator εχει τους πυκνωτες ενσωματωμενους. Αν εχεις μονο κρυσταλλο θα πρεπει να βαλεις εσυ πυκνωτες 22p.

----------


## savnik

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τα modules να τα δοκιμάσω.
Κάνε ακόμα μια δοκιμή.

----------


## astanapane

θα το δω το απογευματακι γιατι ειμαι στην δουλεια..

Να'σαι καλα Νικο.

----------


## savnik

Για δοκιμασε και αυτό.
Απλώς σε αυτο θα ανοιγοκλείνουν τα ρελέ.
Θέλω να δω αν αλλάζει η εμβέλεια.

----------


## lastid

Καλά νέα: Βρήκα τα datasheets των ΗΤ - και είναι πλήρη. 
Τώρα μπορεί να γίνει πιστεύω εξομοίωσή τους με τους PIC.
Θέλω μόνο να ξαναρωτήσω: Το software που είναι? Τα links παραπάνω είτε δεν λειτουργούν είτε έχουν μόνο .HEX.

----------


## astanapane

εννοεις ο προγραμματισμος σε .asm η basic η οτιδηποτε? Κοιτα πιο προηγουμενα ποστ πρεπει να εχει δωσει στην αρχη αρχη ο sakis-st καποια files πρεπει να τα εχει και savnik. αν ειναι να τα ξανα αναιβασει καποιος για να τα δεις.

----------


## lastid

Ναι, σε .asm η basic η οτιδήποτε.
To link που έδωσε ο sakis στην αρχή δεν ισχύει πλέον.
Μόνο το IR πρόγραμμα κατέβασα, αλλά αυτό νομίζω είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό.

----------


## astanapane

θα ψαξω να βρω τα αρχεια και θα τα αναιβασω σε zip...αν μπορει και ο savnik να ανεβασει τα αρχεια καλως.

----------


## astanapane

εδω ειναι τα αρχεια...οτι μπορεις κανε ...για να δουμε...θα τεσταρω τωρα και τα new version που ανεβασε ο νικος.

----------


## astanapane

savnik το δευτερο που ετσειλες που λες οτι θες να δεις την εμβελεια οντως ειναι πολυ καλυτερο. Πιανει τουλαχιστον 20 μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους. αλλα με καποια χαμενα bits. παντως το καλυτερο μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

σημερα μου ηρθε ο τηλεχειρισμος που μου ειχε παραγγηλει ο lastid απο το e-bay.ειναι 4καναλος flip-flop και αν και κανει 15ε και ειναι και κινεζικος μπορω να πω οτι ειναι και γαμο...το δοκιμασα μεσα απο τοιχους στα 25μ και πιανει μια χαρα χωρις να χανει καθολου,σε ανοιχτο χωρο πιστευω οτι τα 60-70 μετρα τα εχει σηγουρα.αν το εχει κανεις ας μας πει εντηπωσεις....   http://cgi.ebay.com/RF-Wireless-Supe...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## savnik

Κάνε μια τελευταία δοκιμή.

----------


## astanapane

:frown:  τιποτα αυτο δεν αποκρινεται καθολου μην παιδευεσε αλλο... εχεις χασει πολυ χρονο αυτες τις μερες.

αυτο που κανει ειναι οταν δινω ταση στα κυκλωματα αναβει ενα led που εχω σε μια εξοδο.

Το καλυτερο που ειχες φτιαξει ηταν αυτο που ειχες κανει για τα 4mhz. Πιανει στα 20 μετρα και οι χρονοι ειναι πολυ καλοι.

----------


## savnik

Δηλαδή αυτό;
Για δοκιμασε το για να το κρατήσω.

----------


## astanapane

ναι αυτο...ειναι το καλυτερο που εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι τωρα.Αλλα Δεν ξεπερναει τα 20 μετρα line of sight.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

τι ειναι το line of sight?? λιπον εφτιαξα τον προγραμματιστη,πες μου τωρα τι θα κανω και πως θα δω οτι δουλευει..εχω αυτο το προγραμμα *icprog106β* κανει? και να κανει ομως ξερω μονο να το ανοιγω και να το κλεινω.... :Tongue2:

----------


## astanapane

Σταυρο δεν τον εχω δουλεψει καθολου αυτο τον προγραμματιστη. Λογικα θα πρεπει να εχεις ενα σηριακο καλωδιο ωστε να κανεις την συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη. Μετα να ανοιξεις το προγραμμα. Να επιλεξεις καπου σε μια λιστα πανω δεξια τον PIC16f84a , να βαλεις στο oscillator XT να βρεις απο το open browse το αρχειο ΤΧ ή RX εχουν δωσει τα παιδια τα αρχεια σε αυτο το τοπικ και να πατησεις program all. Φυσικα θα πρεπει να εχεις βαλει το pic16f84a πανω στον προγραμματιστη για να παρει τον κωδικα. 

Δεν ξερω ποιον εφτιαξες αλλα θα θελει και μια τροφοδιοσια νομιζω εκτος απο την σηριακη συνδεση...

Το line of sight σημαινει οτι εχεις οπτικη επαφη χωρις εμποδια.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εξωτερ.τροφοδ. εχει. το oscillator XT τι ειναι? ανεβασε εδω το καλητερο κωδηκα που εχεις μεχρι τωρα (με σταθερο σημα και με τη μεγαλητερη εμβελια) να δω αν κανω τιποτα.. πως θα καταλαβω οτι δουλευει ο προγρ...? και φοβαμε μην χαλασω το πικ

----------


## astanapane

στο XT βαζεις κρυσταλλο ή resonator οπως εχεις βαλει και εσυ στο κυκλωμα αν επιλεξεις HS high speed μπορει να μην λειτουργησει με το παρον resonator 4mhz. Ειναι για 10mhz και πανω νομιζω η επιλογη του HS.


Δεν ξερω αυτον τον programmer και δεν μπορω να σου πω. Τον τελευταιο κωδικα τον εχει δωσει πριν μερικα ποστ ο savnik σε .zip αρχειο. Κατεβασε το αποσυμπιεσε το και θα δεις 2 hex files ενα tx και ενα rx.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εγω τι να επιλεξω? και πιο απ'ολα αρχειο να βαλω?εχει πολλα εδω...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

λιπον ανοιξα το προγραμμα, εκανα οτι μου ειπες και πριν βαλω τον προγραμματιστη πανω πατησα δοκιμαστικα το ''προγραμματισμος ολων'' το προγραμμα δεν εκανε τιποτα και σαν να κολησε... αυτο το εκανα 2-3φορες.. μετα ληπον εβαλα τον προγραμματιστη πανω ,εκανα τα ιδια και πατησα ''προγραμματισμος ολων'' ...ξεκινησε και μου εδειχνε οτι προγραμματιζετε το πικ, μετα απο 2'' που εκανε και επαλίθευσε μου πεταει ενα σφαλμα και μου λεει ''verify failed at address 0000h! και στα ελληνηκα αποτηχεια επαληθευσης στην διευθηνσν 0000h! το εκανα αυτο 2-3 φορες και στα 2 πικ και με διαφορετικους κωδηκες. (καθε φορα τα δοκιμαζα στον πομπο και στο δεκτη και δεν ειχε αλλαξει τιποτα) σαν να μην τα ειχα προγραμματισει.. μετα εκανα την ιδια διαδηκασια προγραμματισμου χωρις να εχω βαλει στον η/υ τον προγραμματιστη για να δω αν οντως τον βλεπει και μου ελεγε παλι τα ιδια και επισεις μου εδηχνε οτι προγραμματιζετε το πικ ενω δεν ηταν σηνδεμενος ο προγραμματιστης... μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι γινετε και τι να κανω??

----------


## lastid

Με Ultrex λούστηκες?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

που κολαει αυτο τωρα???????? :Confused1:  :Drool:  :Shame on you:  :Shame on you:

----------


## lastid

Παραπομπή σε παλιά γνωστή διαφήμιση.
Κάνε κλικ στη λέξη Ultrex πιο πάνω.... Έκανες?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οτι ρηθμισεις εχει εκει εχω κανει και γω μονο που δεν ειχα επιλεγμενη την ασφάλεια MCLR... τι αλλο να κανω?

----------


## lastid

Χωρίς PIC επάνω στον programmer, πήγαινε:
Menu -> Settings -> Hardware check
Εκεί, κάνοντας check/uncheck τα κουτάκια και μετρώντας τάσεις με ένα βολτόμετρο,  ελέγχεις τον programmer. 
Αν δεν ανταποκρίνεται, έλεγξε την πλακέτα και την σειριακή.
Αν ανταποκρίνεται και είναι όλα Οκ, έλεγξε ξανά τις ρυθμίσεις του icprog.

----------


## astanapane

επειδη στην αρχη που δεν εχεις γνωσεις περι του θεματος οπως και εγω πηγα και πηρα ενα προγραμματιστη για να κανω την δουλεια μου χωρις να παιδευομαι, θα προτεινα να κανεις το ιδιο. 

Ουτε και εγω γνωριζω ακομα απο προγραμματιστες και τετοια. Τον πηρα για να κανω την ζωη μου πιο ευκολη, και πηρα εναν που ειναι usb οχι serial. 

Μια χαρα ειναι και δεν μου εχει δημιουργησει κανενα προβλημα. Αργοτερα θα φτιαξω και εγω ενα δικο μου οταν εχω την γνωση και την εμπειρια.

----------


## 744

Γεια σας παιδιά! Παρακολουθώ το νήμα μέρες αλλά μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε ο λογαριασμός μου. Για προγραμματιστή θα έλεγα ο αρχάριος να φτιάξει κάτι μόνος του από τα διάφορα που υπάρχουν στο δίκτυο. Αν έχει όρεξη για προγραμματισμό μετά να πάρει κάτι καλό όπως της www.elnec.com που έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι κορυφαίοι.

Σχετικά με τα modules και την εμβέλεια, μεγάλη σημασία έχει στα ASK μοντούλια να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς Manchester κωδικοποίηση.

Τι είναι αυτό τώρα, ε? Λοιπόν δεν μπορείς να στέλνεις με σειριακό τρόπο όπως στο RS232 δεδομένα από τέτοια modules. Πρέπει να κωδικοποιείς τα 0 και 1 σε 01 ή 10 ζευγάρια.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό ο δέκτης κρατάει μια ισορροπία γύρω από την μέση τάση πόλωσης του αποκωδικοποιητή του (εκείνο το κύκλωμα με το LM358 ). Αν στέλνεις συνέχεια 1 ή 0 τότε πάει περίπατο η ισορροπία (και γίνεται ανισόρροπο ούτως ειπείν...) με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται ότι ο δέκτης είναι αναίσθητος.

Επίσης το μήκος της κεραίας από το module πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς 16,5 εκ. Ούτε παραπάνω ούτε παρακάτω για τους 433,25ΜHz.

----------


## lastid

Γεια σου και σένα 744.
Επειδή κι εγώ πίστευα ότι χρειάζεται διαμόρφωση (Manchester ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) το σήμα (όπως είπα πει αρκετά πιο πάνω), ηθελα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο πρόγραμμα.
Εχτές λοιπόν που μπόρεσα να το πάρω στα χέρια μου, είδα ότι όντως δεν είχε διαμόρφωση και φταίει αυτό. Πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν τα SEROUT με ρουτίνα που να κάνει κάποια τέτοια διαμόρφωση, μετά απλά θα πετάει.
Το ΗΤ έχει ένα ρολόι με συχνότητα 300 ΚΗZ. Κωδικοποιεί το 0 σε 011 και το 1 σε 001 με βάση την παραπάνω συχνότητα. Μπορεί να γίνει κι έτσι αντί για Manchester. Νομίζω ότι έτσι ο δέκτης PIC μπορεί να κάνει εύκολα ανάκτηση clock και να ξεχωρίζει τα bits.

----------


## astanapane

αντε να δουμε, καντε το να πεταει να δουμε φως. Ειναι κριμα να εχουμε το σχεδιο και να λειπει ενα κομματι του κωδικα. 

Παιδια οποιος μπορει οσο και αν χρειαστει περιμενουμε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 744

Όποιος έχει χρόνο μπορεί να πάρει τον κώδικα που είχα δημοσιεύσει στο http://www.picbasic.co.uk/forum/show...79&postcount=6 πριν καιρό.

Είμαι φορτωμένος με πολλά gigabytε και δεν πολαβαίνω να γράψω όλο τον κώδικα.

Οποιος επίσης θέλει κάτι έτοιμο στα γρήγορα ας δει και την υπογραφή μου.

----------


## savnik

Για δοκιμασε αυτο.Ειναι με manchester.
Γεια σου γιάννη.

----------


## astanapane

θα το δοκιμασω το απογευμα. *Αν δουλεψει θα κανουμε παρτυ* αν και εχω απογοητευτει. 

Μεσα σε ολα αυτο που σκεφτομαι πιο πολυ ειναι οτι παιδευεστε ρε γαμωτο και αισθανομαι ασχημα. 

Να'στε καλα.

----------


## lastid

Γιάννη, ο κώδικας που δημοσιεύεις είναι για manchester encoding (πομπός), αλλά στο decoding (δέκτης) βρίσκεται όλη η δυσκολία. 
Οπότε αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι έτοιμο για PIC, δεν το αποφεύγουμε... :Unsure: 
Νίκο, αυτό με manchester που δίνεις είναι συμβατό pin προς pin με το hardware?

----------


## astanapane

Δεν δουλευει δεν κανει τιποτα...γενικα δεχετε καποιο σημα ο δεκτης αλλα δεν λειτουργει σωστα καθολου.

 :frown:  Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## savnik

Για δες το ξανά.
Απλώς θα οπλίσουν όλα τα ρελέ , δεν κάνει τίποτα αλλο.
Δες το μόνο ως προς την εμβέλεια.

----------


## astanapane

ετσι πες μου λεω και εγω...στα 20 μετρα ειναι ακριβως. και το σημα καθυστερει 2 δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## savnik

Αρα δεν έχει διαφορά με το manchester encoding

----------


## astanapane

οχι εγω δεν ειδα...εκτος και αν το θεμα ειναι αλλο. Τι να πω. Αν υπηρχε ενα ολοκληρωμενο σαν της HOLTEK 12 E & D που να εχει την επιλογη που θελουμε δηλαδη on/off latch & momentary option τοτε δεν θα σας παιδευα. Αλλα να πω και κατι τωρα. 

Ειστε 2-3 παιδια που προσπαθουν πολυ και το αναγνωριζουμε ολοι. Ειναι ομως και καποιοι που εχουν κατι τετοιο ευκαιρο και διαθεσιμο αλλα δεν το δινουν για δικους τους λογους, οπως για παραδειγμα εχουν ενα μαγαζι και πουλανε. 

Εγω δεν προκειτε να παρω κατι απο μαγαζι ουτε καποιος που παει να παρει θα ασχοληθει βαθεια με αυτο. το να παρεις ενα demo οπως πηρε μεσω του lastid ο σταυρος δεν ειναι τιποτα(εννοω οτι ο lastid βοηθησε μεσω ebay τον σταυρο να παρει κατι).

Τελος παντων.

Ευχαριστω πολυ με ολη μου την καρδια τα παιδια που ασχολουνται. Κριμα με τοσο κοπο να μην καταληξουμε σε κατι πολυ αποτελεσματικο.

----------


## savnik

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## astanapane

ναι εχω να πω οτι αυτο ειναι καλυτερο. Αναιβηκαμε 10 μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους αν γινεται και καλυτερο αναμενουμε. Και μετα ομως θα πρεπει να φτιαχτει για τα καναλια on/off. 

Γιουπι!!!

----------


## savnik

Ολοκληρωμένο το πρόγραμμα με manchester encoding .

----------


## astanapane

ναι πολυ καλυτερο οντως. Δεν θελω να σας κουρασω αλλο πιανει στα 30 μετρα μεσα απο τοιχους. Με καποια χαμενα μπιτ αλλα δεν θελω να ειμαι αχαριστος. Ολα καλα. Συγχαρητηρια πρωτα απο ολα στον sakis-st που εδωσε το κυκλωμα και τον αρχικο κωδικα και στον savnik που εδω και 1 εβδομαδα μπορει και περισσοτερο καθοταν με τις ωρες να βελτιωσει τον κωδικα.

----------


## 744

Λοιπόν παιδιά εδώ είναι και το κομμάτι του δέκτη. Νόμιζα πως είναι εύκολο.

Η μεταβλητή i έχει το αποτέλεσμα και είναι byte.
H μεταβλητή encoded είναι word και έχει τα data που έρχονται από το module του δέκτη.

For j=0 TO 7
IF encoded.0[j*2]=0 Then
IF encoded.0[j*2+1]=1 Then
i.0[j]=0
EndIF
Else
i.0[j]=1
EndIF
Next

Νίκο με τι ταχύτητα τα στέλνει το πρόγραμμά σου? Αν είναι πάνω από 2400, κάνε ένα κόπο στα 1200 ή και στα 600.

Επίσης μεγάλη σημασία έχει στο κύκλωμα η καθαρή τροφοδοσία του module (πομπού και δέκτη) οπότε όχι τσιγκουνιές σε πυκνωτές αλλά και η κεραία, η θέση της και αν έχει γείωση. Πολλά παίζουν ρόλο.  Σε αυτά που έχω σε παραγωγή φτάνει μέχρι και τα 200 μέτρα με καλή μπαταρία στο Τ/Χ. Αλλά μέσα σε εσ. χώρους δεν μπορείς να προβλέψεις.
Βέβαια όλα τα παραπάνω για πομποδέκτες ASK. *Oχι* FSK ή FM, OK?

----------


## savnik

Τα τελευταία αρχεία είναι στα 2400.
Απ'ότι μου λεει ο astanapane στα 1200 είναι χειρότερα

----------


## 744

Ε, θα με τρελάνετε εσείς εδώ? Δεν μπορεί να πάει πιο μακρυά στα 2400...

Κάτι δεν γίνται σωστά.

Ποιο module χρησιμοποιεί, ξέρεις?

----------


## astanapane

να σου πω την αληθεια τα εβαλα με ενα 4MHZ και μετα με ενα 10MHz και ηταν καλυτερα οσο αφορα τους χρονους αλλα και την αποσταση στα 10mhz. 

Αν κατεβαζεις την μπαντα στα 1200 με το καινουργιο προγραμμα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει. Λογικα οσο χαμηλοτερα ειναι δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερη η αποσταση?

Της telecontrolli RT4 RR3

----------


## 744

Μα φυσικά! Για να στείλεις στα 2400 πρέπει το banwidth να είναι κοντά ή πάνω από τα 5ΚHz. Θα έλεγα 6 για πιο σίγουρα.

Τα περισσότερα που κυκλοφορούν όπως και το δικό μου είναι στα 4,5 με 4,8. Αρα ξέχνα τα 2400 για μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Μετά θέλεις ποιο ακριβά modules που πάνε στα 19200 ή και ποιο ψηλά. (βλ. radiometrix, aurel, rf solutions κλπ).

Τα δοκίμασα παλιά και θα έλεγα ότι είναι μάλλον .... αχ χμμ!

----------


## savnik

Μια δοκιμή θα μας δείξει ποιο είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## astanapane

σε λιγο θα εχω απαντηση

----------


## 744

Τώρα που είδα και τα Data του, λέει *Max Data Rate 2KHz*... Αρα θέλει σίγουρα 1200 μή πω και 600 για να φτάσεις το μέγιστο της εμβέλειας.

Πάντως αν μπορείς βγάλε μια φωτο τα δύο κυκλώματα Tx - Rx για να δω τι έκανες. Με κεραίες...

----------


## astanapane

στα 600 δεν με εντυπωσιασε. σε λιγο τα 1200


Λοιπον στα 1200 το σημα καθυστερει σε σχεση με τα 2400, αυτο βεβαια ειναι φυσιολογικο. Αλλα η αποσταση παραμενει η ιδια.αλλα τωρα πιστευω οτι ειμαστε σε καλο επιπεδο. Σας μιλαω παντα 30 μετρα τωρα εμβελεια μεσα απο 6 τοιχους και 2 απο αυτους 40cm πλατος.

θα ανεβασω φωτο αυριο. Κεραια εχω βαλει ενα ισιο καλωδιο 16.5cm και στα δυο και εχω τροφοδοτισει το TX module με 9V.

----------


## 744

Νίκο δε μου στέλνειςτον κώδικα να του ρίξω μια ματιά?

----------


## savnik

> Νίκο δε μου στέλνειςτον κώδικα να του ρίξω μια ματιά?



Δες στο email σου.

----------


## 744

Πάντως 30 μέτρα με τους τοίχους που λες νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλά. Σε ανοιχτό χώρο θα πιάσει τα 100.

Από τέτοια κυκλώματα μη περιμένεις και πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόσταση...

----------


## astanapane

Ναι δεν θελω να σας κουρασω αλλο, ειδη ο savnic εχει λιωσει οπως δεν ξεχνω και τον sakis-st που βοηθησε απο την αρχη. Μην κουραζεσε και εσυ. 

Κοιταξα τα RF modules απο την radiometrix. Θα σε ενοχλησω οταν αποφασισω να παρω 2 κομματια απο αυτα για να δω τι λενε. 

Και παλι ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## 744

Περιμένω φωτό αύριο και πες μας και τι εμβέλεια θέλεις σε κλειστό χώρο. Μήπως δε γίνεται τελικά

----------


## 744

Νίκο κώδικα δεν έλαβα ακόμα... :Crying:

----------


## savnik

> Νίκο κώδικα δεν έλαβα ακόμα...



Στον έστειλα στο email που έχεις στη σελίδα σου.

----------


## astanapane

οκ θα την βαλω αυριο το απογεματακι. Οσο για την εμβελεια θελω να ειναι απο 30 με 50 μετρα...ειμαστε μεσα σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. 

Να προσθεσω οτι λειτουργει καλυτερα οσο αφορα τους χρονους με το κωδικα στα 2400 και 10Mhz κρυσταλλο με 2x 22p πυκνωτες.

----------


## 744

Το πρόγραμμα ΟΚ φαίνεται. Είναι για 4ΜΗζ.

Κρύσταλλο δεν μπορείς να βάζεις αυθαίρετα! Πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με τον κώδικα. Αλλιώς θα υπολογίζει ο Νίκος χ χρόνο με 4ΜΗζ και θα βγαίνει πολύ μικρότερος με 10ΜΗζ, προσοχή!

Πάντως αν όλα είναι καλά με το RF μέρος (κεραίες, αποσύζευξη κλπ) παραπάνω δεν νομίζω να βγάλεις με αυτά τα modules.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

με το θεμα του προγραμματιστη τωρα.. τον σηνδεσα με τον η/υ χωρις το πικ να ειναι πανω και εκανα τις μετρισεις που μου ειπες και βγαζει πολες και διαφορες τασεις σε πολλα σημεια. αναλογος με πιο κουτακι θα εχω τσεκαρισμενο βγαζει και τις αναλογες τασεις(και στην σειριακη και πανω στη βαση του ολοκληρομενου) οποτε ο προγραμματιστης δουλευει!! :Thumbup:  ξαναεβαλα το πικ να του κανω προγραμματισμο και μου εβγαζε παλι το ιδιο σφαλμα στο τελος ''verify failed at address 0000h!'' επισεις κατι εκανα τωρα στα πικ (με τον προγραμματισμο) και δεν δουλευουν.. :Sad:  αν ξερει καπιος, να μου πει τι να κανω με τον προγραμματιστη η τι ριθμησεις να κανω για να δω μηπος και κανω δουλεια... ο προγραμματιστης ειναι αυτος παρακατω,τον βρηκα εδω στο forum και το προγραμμα ειναι το icprog

----------


## 744

Aν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με ιδιοκατασκευές προγραμματιστών, μου φαίνεται ίσως προβληματικός. Στο pin MCLR πηγαίνει το 3 από το βύσμα της σειριακής. Η τάση εκεί μπορεί να είναι από -12 έως +12. Το -12 λίγο με προβληματίζει...

Βέβαια τα PIC έχουν διόδους στις εισόδους τους και μάλλον η 10Κ κάτι κάνει με τις διόδους...

Αν το έχει φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος ας πει...

----------


## astanapane

ανεβασα ενα zip αρχειο εχω μεσα φωτογραφιες απο το testboard που εχω φτιαξει το ΤΧ & RX.

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησει σε κατι. 

Δεν εχω βαλει ολα τα outputs και τα inputs. Αλλα τα υπολοιπα που εχουν να κανουν με το κυκλωμα του rf module ειναι σωστο.


744 Μπορεις να μου προτινεις απο την radiometrix ενα RF module pair? Για αποσταση 200-500μ?

----------


## 744

Λόγω του raster πιστεύω ότι έχεις λίγο χειρότερη εμβέλεια από ότι θα έχεις αν κάνεις καλή πλακέτα με μπόλικη γείωση.

Κατά τα άλλα νομίζω είσαι ΟΚ. Παραπάνω σε κλειστό χώρο δεν θα βγάλεις.

Για καλύτερα module δες τα:

http://www.radiometrix.co.uk/products/ntx2nrx2.htm για 500μ 

http://www.radiometrix.co.uk/products/tx2rx2.htm για 300μ

http://www.radiometrix.co.uk/products/tx2arx2a.htm 

Προσοχή στις εισόδους των πομπών γιατί δεν δέχονται όλοι 5 Volt παλμούς!

Άλλη καλή λύση είναι τα Zigbee που σε βάζουν σε άλλο επίπεδο με δυνατότητες που ούτε τις φαντάζεσαι:

www.telegesis.com και http://www.digi.com/products/wireless/zigbee-mesh/

Αυτά...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

μετρησα την ταση στο pin MCLR και βγαζει κανονικα 12v και σε αλλα πιν βγαζει και αλλες τασεις διαφορετικες... απο τη σελιδα που το ειδα λενε οτι δουλευει και ειναι καλο επισεις το εχουνε πολλοι.. αν καπιος ξερει κατι για τον σηγκεκριμενο προγραμματιστη ας το πει!(ρηθμισεις και οτι αλλο θελει για να δουλεψει).επισεις αν γνωριζει καπιος αν περναει τον κωδικα στο πικ με το σφαλμα που βγαζει στο τελος του προγραμματισμου...''verify failed at address 0000h!''

----------


## astanapane

αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι μαλλον δεν εβγαλες την εντολη CP και κλειδωσες τον μικροελεγκτη. Μπορει να κανω και λαθος. Παντως περνα του ενα κωδικα και στον RX & TX και βαλτα πανω να δεις τι κανουν.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το cp οντος δεν ηταν τσεκαρισμενο... κωδικα τους περασα μεσα(λεω τωρα) και στα 2 και μαλιστα 2-3 διαφορετικους...αλλα δεν δουλευουν.... :Sad:  :Sad: λες να τα κληδωσα??τι κανω τωρα??

----------


## astanapane

οοοοοοοχι μην το επιλεξεις το CP ειναι οκ.

Το CP οταν ειναι επιλεγμενο κλειδωνει τον κωδικα στο PIC.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

τε τοτε ρε γαμοτο τι διαολο γινετε? το προγραματιζει το πικ η με δουλευει?? δειχνει κανονικα οτι κανει τον προγραμματισμο και στο τελος που κανει λεει μια επαληθευση μου πεταει αυτο ''verify failed at address 0000h!''  ξερεις τι γινετε??το προγραμματιζει η οχι?

----------


## astanapane

αυτο δεν μπορω να στο πω με αφαλεια. Νομιζω πως μπορεις τα το βαλεις πανω στο κυκλωμα και να δεις αν ανταποκρινεται το κυκλωμα στις εντολες. Πατα ενα κουμπι απο τον πομπο και δες τι κανει ο δεκτης. Αν δουλευει τοτε τον προγραμματιζει.Αν οχι
εγω σε παω παλι στην περιπτωση να παρεις ενα ετοιμο προγραμματιστη να σου λυσει τα χερια. 

Καλο ειναι να ασχολεισε να φτιαχνεις κατι απο μονος σου αλλα αν ειναι να σε παιδευει 1 εβδομαδα αστο. 

Ενας καθηγητης μου στο πανεπιστημιο μου ειχε πει κατι. Οταν βρισκεις κατι φτηνο στην αγορα και σου κανει την δουλεια σου μην μπεις στην διαδικασια να το φτιαξεις και στο τελος να φας τα μουτρα σου. παντα ειναι καλο να ψαχνεσε αλλα και ο χρονος ειναι συναρτηση του χρηματος και του κοπου.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

αφου σου λεω...τωρα δεν δουλευει...δεν κανει τιποτα..παντος ο προγραμματιστης απο τις μετρησεις που εκανα δουλευει και ανταπικρηνετε..το θεμα ειναι να μασ πει καπιως που τον ξερει τι γινετε..παντος δεν εχω τωρα την οικονομηκη δηνατοτητα να δωσω 50ε για προγραμματιστη ετοιμο γιατι εχω ξεμηνει απο δουλεια...σκατα... :frown:

----------


## astanapane

κριμα, ειναι δυσκολα αυτο τον καιρο με τις δουλειες.

Παντως μπες στο τοπικ που αναφερονται σε αυτο τον προγραμματιστη και ρωτα εκει.Γιατι εδω μπορει να μην το βλεπουν.

Σταυρο,

αν ημουν κατω Κρητη θα σε βοηθουσα. Τωρα δεν ξερω πως υπαρχει τροπος για να κανεις την δουλεια σου να προγραμματιστουν τα pic με τον καινουργιο κωδικα του Νικου.

Ενας τροπος υπαρχει. Η μου στελνεις τα pic (που θα παρει χρονο περιπου 2 εβδομαδες πήγαινε-έλα) ή προσπαθείς να φτιάξεις με το να σε βοηθήσει καποιος που ξερει τον προγραμματιστη.

----------


## 744

Αν και δεν ξέρω τον συγκεκριμένο προγραμματιστή ούτε και το πρόγραμμα που το ελέγχει, το μήνυμα κάτι μου λέει. Μήπως έχεις λάθος τσιπάκι? Ο κώδικας πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με το τσιπάκι και τις επιλογές στο interface του προγράμματος.

Επίσης, αν υπάρχει επιλογή για διαγραφή του τσιπ πριν τον προγραμματισμό, τσέκαρέ το.

Καλή τύχη.

Υ.Γ.  Τα 12 βολτάκια που μέτρησες είναι στην κατάσταση προγραμματισμού του PIC. Οταν τελειώσει ο προγραμματισμός πρέπει να είναι +5. Σε καμιά περίπτωση κάτω από -0,7! Εχεις παλμογράφο?

----------


## astanapane

μηπως δεν δηλωνει στο προγραμμα το 16F84a για να καταλαβει και το προγραμμα ποιο θα προγραμματισει?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

το δηλωνω το πικ.
παλογραφο δεν εχω αλλα η τασεις μου φενοντε οκ.

----------


## astanapane

εχω ξαναδωσει την σελιδα αυτη. http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

Ο τυπος εχει κανει κατι αναλογο με το κυκλωμα που εδωσε ο sakis-st αλλα χρησημοποιει τον 16f630 για μπομπο και 16f628 για δεκτη. Το εχει γραψει και αυτος με manchester τον κωδικα αλλα με assembly.

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται θα το φτιαξω και μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο θα δωσω αποτελεσματα ενα καλυτερο σχεδιο και PCB και ασφαλως φωτο - video κτλ.

______________________________
http://www.telemastoras.gr/forum/

----------


## lastid

Σταύρο, τα τσιπάκια που έχεις εσύ είναι 16F84 ή 16F84A? Γιατί πρέπει μέσα στον Icprog να δηλώσεις ακριβώς αυτό που έχεις.
(Άσχετο εδώ, αλλά θα το ξαναπώ: Πλέον κάθε άλλος PIC είναι καλύτερος για τέτοια δουλειά από τον παλιό καλό 16F84. Εγώ για νέα σχεδίαση θα έβαζα έναν PIC με εσωτερικό κρύσταλλο,  ΝanoWatt και συσκευασία επιφανειακής στήριξης - τουλάχιστο στον πομπό).

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

16F84A ειναι και το δηλωνο.. εκανα οτι μου ειπες και παλι τα ιδια...
οταν παταω αναγνωριση κωδικα του πικ μου βγαζει μιδενικα και ειναι τσεκαρισμενη η επιλογη cp γιατι?? παιζει ρολο αυτο??

----------


## lastid

Κοίτα, είμαι ακόμη εκτός εργαστηρίου μου και μάλλον θα επιστρέψω στο τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας. Όταν θα είμαι εκεί, θα μπορώ να σου πώ σε 5 λεπτά ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα.
Νομίζω όμως από παλιά που δούλευα με 16F84 και ICprog, ότι to CP στον icprog ήταν ανάποδο. Δηλαδή:
Στον PIC όταν το CP είναι 1, σημαίνει code protection=off, δηλαδή όχι protection.
Άρα ένα check στην επιλογή cp μπορεί να σημαίνει CP.bit=1 (δηλαδή code protection off) και όχι code protection=on.  
Αυτό όμως δεν το θυμάμαι με σιγουριά. Μόλις επιστρέψω, θα μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω. Αν το ξέρει ή θυμάται με σιγουριά κανένας άλλος, ας το πει.

----------


## astanapane

πρωτο τεστ που εκανα στο κυκλωμα http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html με το 16f630 και δεν λειτουργει...βλεπω να ξενυχταω για να δω τι φταιει.

Δεν εχω καταφερει να δω τι φταιει. θα το αφησω για λιγο καιρο. Συνηθως οταν εχεις πιο καθαρο μυαλο βρισκεις τι φταιει,αυτο τον καιρο δεν εχω χρονο πολυ. Αλλα μολις το τελειωσω θα σας πω. Αυτο που με παραξενεψε ειναι οτι στον πομπο δεν εχει βαλει καποιο κρυσταλλο αλλα χρησημοποιει τον εσωτερικο και επισης οτι στον πομπο παλι εχει κατι junctions που εγω δεν τα χρησημοποιησα. Οπως εχει μεχρι τωρα δεν το εχω κανει να δουλεψει.

----------


## savnik

Δοκίμασε το και τα λέμε.

----------


## astanapane

νικο μπορεις να βαλεις και τα αρχεια του προτεους? κατι δεν μου παει καλα δεν δουλευει...οταν το συνδεω δουλευει μονο μια εξοδος και δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο ενοοω οτι οταν συνδεω την μπαταρια αναβει μια εξοδος στο πιν 6 αλλα δεν μπορω να παιξω μετα on/off...θα το κοιταξω καλυτερα.

----------


## savnik

Το αρχειο για το proteus

----------


## savnik

Εδώ είναι για 5 κανάλια και χωρίς κρύσταλο.

----------


## astanapane

στο προτεους μια χαρα παει αρα θα πρεπει να παει μια χαρα και εδω...τι εχω παθει αυτες τις μερες δεν μου βγαινει τιποτα...θα το κοιταξω Νικο thanks

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

ρε παιδια τι να κανω με τον προγραμματιστη? ειναι δοκιμασμενος και δουλευει σε αλλες λητουργιες του πικ οπως αναγνωριση κωδηκα,μηδενισμος,σε καπιες λητουργιες οταν κανει επαληθευση μου βγαζει το οκ. επισεις ανταποκρινετε στις διαφορες τασεις και οταν παω να κανω τον γ*****ο  προγραματισμο μου βγαζει σφαλμα στην επαληθευση και επισεις οταν παταω αναγνωριση κωδικα μου ειναι τσεκαρισμενη η επιλογη cp.. τι σκατα να κανω ρε παιδια... αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι φτενε τα πικ. μηπος εχουν καπιο ειδος κληδωματος και δεν με αφηνει να του περασω κωδικα?? τι αλλο να φταιει? αφου ο προγραμματιστης δουλευει..... :Angry:  :Head:

----------


## lastid

1. Δοκίμασε αυτά:
Ρυθμίσεις->επιλογές->Διάφορα->Προτεραιότητα->Πραγματικού χρόνου
Ρυθμίσεις->επιλογές->Διάφορα->Ενεργοποίηση οδηγού για ΝΤ/2000/XP
Ρυθμίσεις->επιλογές->Διάφορα->Ενεργοποίηση ελέγχου Vcc για το JDM
Αρχικά: Εντολή->Ρύθμιση Προγράμματος (με CP off). Κατόπιν: Εντολή->Προγραμματισμός όλων

2. Δοκίμασε άλλο πρόγραμμα αντί για το ICprog, π.χ. το WinPic800

----------


## astanapane

σταυρο δεν εχω χρηχημοποιησει το προγραμμα αυτο ουτε τον προγραμματιστη. Καταλαβαινω 2 πραγματα ομως απο αυτα που λες. Ή εχεις κλειδωσει κατα λαθος τα PIC ή ο προγραμματιστης δεν δουλευει σωστα. 

Τωρα για να τα κλειδωσες θα επρεπε να τα εχεις κλειδωσει σε ενα προγραμμα. Δηλαδη αυτο που εβαλες τελευταιο. Αν Εχεις βαλει καποιο προγραμμα δηλαδη απο οτι φανταζομαι ενα για το rf τοτε θα επρεπε οταν το βαζεις στο κυκλωμα να κανει κατι. 
Αν τα εσβησες και δεν μπορεις να τα προγραμματισεις τοτε κατι φταιει στον προγραμματιστη.

----------


## 744

> σταυρο δεν εχω χρηχημοποιησει το προγραμμα αυτο ουτε τον προγραμματιστη. Καταλαβαινω 2 πραγματα ομως απο αυτα που λες. Ή εχεις κλειδωσει κατα λαθος τα PIC ή ο προγραμματιστης δεν δουλευει σωστα. 
> 
> Τωρα για να τα κλειδωσες θα επρεπε να τα εχεις κλειδωσει σε ενα προγραμμα. Δηλαδη αυτο που εβαλες τελευταιο. Αν Εχεις βαλει καποιο προγραμμα δηλαδη απο οτι φανταζομαι ενα για το rf τοτε θα επρεπε οταν το βαζεις στο κυκλωμα να κανει κατι. 
> Αν τα εσβησες και δεν μπορεις να τα προγραμματισεις τοτε κατι φταιει στον προγραμματιστη.



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Κλειδωμένο ξεκλειδωμένο, αν του πεις να το σβήσει κατ' ἀρχήν, πρέπει να το σβήσει. Αν όχι κάτι παίζει με το hardware και απλά δεν το βλέπεις.

Στη διάθεσή σου να τα ελέγξω και να τα σβύσω/γράψω. Απλά στείλτα μου Θεσ/νίκη.

Ο elnec που έχω τα μασάει όλα!

----------


## astanapane

Σταυρο μπορει να σε βοηθησει και ο Γιαννης αλλα το θεμα ειναι να δεις τι συμβαινει με τον προγραμματιστη. 

Για να μην κουραζουμε τους ανθρωπους την διευθηνση μου την εχεις μου τα στελνεις και στα ξανα προγραμματιζω. Δεν οφελει ομως γιατι αν τωρα ειχες ενα λειτουργικο προγραμματιστη θα τεσταρες καθε δευτερολεπτο τα pic πανω στα κυκλωματα.

Αν θελεις να περιμενεις λιγο καιρο να φτιαξω ενα προγραμματιστη και να στον στειλω. Το σκεφτηκα ετσι γιατι για να στειλεις σε καποιον τα pic και να ερθουν πισω θα παρει λογικα πανω κατω 2 εβδομαδες.

Ο Σακης, ο Νικος και ο Γιαννης εχουν βοηθησει παρα πολυ και προσωπικα τους εχω πριξει. Δεν ξεχνω τον Δημητρη που και αυτος εχει βοηθησει.

----------


## astanapane

Τεσταρα με περισσοτερη ηρεμια σημερα το κυκλωμα και τον κωδικα που εφτιαξε ο Νικος για το 12f629. Λειτουργει μονο που στο προτεους δειχνει οτι λειτουργουν και τα 5 κουμπια και εγω εδω που το τεσταρα το κουμπι στο πιν 4 δεν δειχνει να δινει εντολη. 

αλλα και με 4 κανναλια ειναι παρα πολυ καλο...μονο που δεν ειναι latch on/off αλλα momentary. 

Νικο αν δεις το μυνημα και εχεις χρονο κανε το στο ιδιο κυκλωμα με latch on/off 

thanks και παλι.

----------


## savnik

> Τεσταρα με περισσοτερη ηρεμια σημερα το κυκλωμα και τον κωδικα που εφτιαξε ο Νικος για το 12f629. Λειτουργει μονο που στο προτεους δειχνει οτι λειτουργουν και τα 5 κουμπια και εγω εδω που το τεσταρα το κουμπι στο πιν 4 δεν δειχνει να δινει εντολη. 
> 
> αλλα και με 4 κανναλια ειναι παρα πολυ καλο...μονο που δεν ειναι latch on/off αλλα momentary. 
> 
> Νικο αν δεις το μυνημα και εχεις χρονο κανε το στο ιδιο κυκλωμα με latch on/off 
> 
> thanks και παλι.



έπρεπε να λειτουργεί

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οκ παιδια, σας ευχαριστω πολυ..θα δωκιμασω αυτα που μου ειπε ο lastid και θα δουμε αν δουλεψει, μετα βλεπουμε τι θα κανουμε..!

παντος οταν παταω σβησιμο το σβηνει, τωρα δεν εχει μεσα κανενα κωδικα και στο κυκλωμα δεν κανει τιποτα.αν τα εχω κληδωσει πως ξεκλειδωνουνε??

----------


## astanapane

ναι με αυτον τον κωδικα λειτουργουν και τα 5 κανναλια αλλα με καποια χαμενα bits και πολυ καθυστεριση δεν πειραζει καλο ειναι.


Παντως ο κωδικας που εγραψες που ειναι σε momentary και οχι σε latch ανταποκρινεται αμεσως. Ο latch on/off εχει προβλημα καποια bugs.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

savnik ο κωδικας που εφτιαξες για το pic12f629 γινετε να αντιγραφει στο pic12f675 ? στο λεω επιδει το 12f629 ειναι λιγο δυσευρετο εδω(εγω παντως δεν το βρηκα πουθενα) και γενικα στην ελλαδα ενω το αλλο βρισκετε. και κατι αλλο αν γινετε το ιδιο κυκλωμα να εχει την επιλογη momentary και latch on/off τουλαχιστον και με 3-4 καναλια.ειναι ευκολο να γινει αυτο?

----------


## savnik

> savnik ο κωδικας που εφτιαξες για το pic12f629 γινετε να αντιγραφει στο pic12f675 ? στο λεω επιδει το 12f629 ειναι λιγο δυσευρετο εδω(εγω παντως δεν το βρηκα πουθενα) και γενικα στην ελλαδα ενω το αλλο βρισκετε. και κατι αλλο αν γινετε το ιδιο κυκλωμα να εχει την επιλογη momentary και latch on/off τουλαχιστον και με 3-4 καναλια.ειναι ευκολο να γινει αυτο?



Όλα γίνονται , δες όμως πρώτα να φτιάξεις τον προγραμματιστη.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

με τον προγραμματιστη γ@@@ε τα  :Sad: ,εκανα και αυτα που μου ειπε ο lastid και παλι τα ιδια.. με βλεπω να αγοραζω καινουριο.. :Brick wall: 

ειναι ευκολο να το κανεις αυτο??αν μπορεις και εχεις χρονο βεβεα.. :Biggrin:

----------


## astanapane

Εγω σημερα θα προσπαθησω παλι να κανω το κυκλωμα με τα pic16f630(http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html), αν και δεν καταλαβαινω το λογο που εχει βαλει αυτα τα συρματακια - junctions στον πομπο. Καταλαβαινω γιατι εχει βαλει τις διοδους. Αλλα οχι τα J1-J4.

----------


## 744

Tα jumpers είναι για να ορίζεις διευθύνσεις στο ζευγάρι πομπού-δέκτη. Ωστε αν έχεις πολλά ζευγάρια να μην πατάς το ένα και κλείνει το άλλο!

----------


## astanapane

Γιαννη ευχαριστω, φανταζομαι οτι παιζει ρολο το μηκος στα συρματακια ετσι?

Εχω επικοινωνισει με τον Peter που εχει την σελιδα και η απαντηση του ηταν αυτη.

Peter says:

''Make sure to turn on all address jumpers when the transmitter diodes are
absent, or the J1-J4 jumpers are cut! If the transmitter diodes are
connected, turn off all address jumpers. Otherwise the decoder will show
no response at all.''

----------


## 744

To μήκος τι ρόλο να παίζει? :Think: ?

Ε, δε θα τα κάνεις και κανένα μέτρο το καθένα, ε

----------


## astanapane

λεω να τραβιξω κουλουρα  :Very Happy:  xixi. Οχι απλα ρωτησα για να ξερω αν παιζει καποιο ρολο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

οσοι ξερετε απο προγραμματισμο και τετια θελω να μου πειτε αν γινετε και αν ειναι εφικτο να φτιαχτει ενας τηλεχειρισμος με 24 ή 32 καναλια με εναι ζευγαρι rf modules και με 3-4 πικ σε σειρα ασπουμε η με κανενα αλλο πικ που να εχει τοσους εξοδους και φησικα να εχει την επιλογη momentary και last και να πιανει καμια 70μ σε ανοιχτο χωρο.γινετε κατι τετιο??

----------


## 744

Κάποτε λέγαν μόνο του σπανού τα γένια δε γίνονται.

Σήμερα, όλα γίνονται!

Αν θέλεις από πομπό κάτι έτοιμο, το έχω φτιάξει (http://www.signalcom.gr/prod01.htm το Multi). Για δέκτη με ένα μεγάλο PIC π.χ. το F887 θα φτάσεις τις 30 κάτι εξόδους. Μπορεί να γίνει και με μικρό PIC π.χ. σειρά 12Fχχχ και με I2C chip όπως της Philips PCF8574 που σου δίνουν παράλληλες εξόδους. Βάζεις όσα θές στη σειρά.

----------


## astanapane

:Crying: τελος απογοητευτηκα δεν λειτουργει το κυκλωμα με τα pic16f630 http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html . Τωρα θα μου μινουν στο ραφι.  :Sad:  εκτος αν ο θεος SAVNIK βαλει παλι το χερι του και φτιαξει και κανενα κωδικα οπως στο pic16f84a και εχουμε πλεον τα pic16f630 λειτουργικα.  :Dancing: . 

Παντως το κυκλωμα που λειτουργει με κρυσταλλο οπως το κυκλωμα που εδωσε ο Σακης και εβαλε το χερι του ο Νικος, λειτουργει καλυτερα απο τα αλλα που δεν εχουν κρυσταλλο.


http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html (οποιος μπορει ας φτιαξει το κυκλωμα στο προτεους και ας μας πει αν λειτουργει) Εγω που το εφτιαξα σε testboard δεν μπου δουλευει.

----------


## astanapane

το κυκλωμα του Peter http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

εχω κανει attach τα απαραιτητα αρχεια. Αν μπορει καποιος ας το φτιαξει στο προτεους να δει αν λειτουργει. Τα σχεδια απο την σελιδα του.

----------


## savnik

> Τωρα θα μου μινουν στο ραφι.  εκτος αν ο θεος SAVNIK βαλει παλι το χερι του και φτιαξει και κανενα κωδικα οπως στο pic16f84a και εχουμε πλεον τα pic16f630 λειτουργικα. .



Κανε μια δοκιμή.
PIC16F630 - PIC16F628A

----------


## astanapane

Νικο με το ιδιο σχεδιο που εχει ο Peter? Εχεις ενσωματωσει τα Fuses? η να ανοιξω το asm του Peter και να τα βαλω manually απο τον προγραμματιστη?


Sorry τωρα το ειδα το σχεδιο. Σε λιγο θα σου πω αποτελεσματα. Ειχα ενα ανηψι εδω πριν και δεν προλαβα.

----------


## astanapane

Ενω στο προτεους φαινεται να λειτουργει στο testboard οχι. Ελενξα τον πομπο μονο του να δω αν στελνει σημα με το να βαλω στην εξοδο του δεκτη RF module ενα LED. Οταν εστελνα σημα απο το κυκλωμα του πομπου το LED ανταποκρινόταν.

Μετα μετρισα τις τασεις με το πολυμετρο στις εξοδους του δεκτη. Η ταση δεν μεταβαλεται και ειναι 0V. 

Μετα μετρησα την ταση απο την εξοδο του δεκτη rf module σε μια απο τις εξοδους του pic16f628a για παραδειγμα απο το πιν 17 στο πιν 6. 

Κατασταση ηρεμιας : 1.46V
Οταν παταω οποιοδηποτε κουμπι απο τον πομπο η ταση στο πιν του δεκτη ειναι: 0.7V.

Και δεν εχω καμια ενδειξη στο LED. Δεν ξερω τι φταιει, μηπως υπαρχει προβλημα με τα pic16f628a και πρεπει και ο δεκτης να ειναι pic16f630....θα μου πειτε οτι δεν εχει σημασια...αλλα μια δοκιμη δεν βλαπτει.

----------


## astanapane

Μολις εκανα ενα αλλο τεστ. εβαλα το κυκλωμα του πομπου με το pic16f84a με τον κωδικα του και το κυκλωμα του δεκτη με τον pic16f628a και τον κωδικα του και λειτουργησε. 

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν λειτουργει με το καταραμμενο PIC16F630???


Βρηκα την λυση μετα απο πολυ ωρα. Το μονο που επρεπε να αλλαξω ηταν το fuse oscillator,δεν ηταν XT ενω επρεπε. 

Αυτα για οποιον θελει να φτιαξει το κυκλωμα.Παντως Νικο αν μπορεις θελει να γινει λιγο πιο γρηγορο,καθυστερει στην ανταποκριση.

Ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα τον ΝΙΚΟ. Αντε τωρα να φτιαξεις αν μπορεις και αυτο που ζητησε ο Σταυρος με τα pic12f675 γιατι οντως τα 629 ειναι δυσευρετα Ελλαδα. Εγω τα παρηγγηλα απο Αγγλια.

Νικο και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## astanapane

Σταυρο κοιτα λιγο τα pm σου.

----------


## astanapane

Εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου να φτιαξω του Peter http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

τον τηλεχειρισμο γιατι εχει και addresses. Και ενας επιπλεον λογος ειναι οτι εχω παρει 20 κομματια pic16f630 για αυτο το λογο. 

Ευχαριστω το Νικο βεβαια που εφτιαξε το κυκλωμα με τα 630 για να μην μου μινουν στο ραφι..(χαμμενα δεν πηγαινουν αλλα τροπος του λεγιν)...

το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω μιλησει με τον Peter και φυσικα εχει δικιο και επιμενει οτι λειτουργει και καποιο λαθος κανω εγω. 

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι κανω λαθος...εχω τρελαθει εχω φτιαξει το κυκλωμα 10 φορες και δεν λειτουργει. ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## 744

Tι εργαλεία έχεις? 

Παλμογράφος υπάρχει? Ή έστω αν δεν έχεις παλμογράφο, μπορείς να κάνεις μια δειγματοληψία με την κάρτα ήχου?

Στείλε φωτό του τελευταίου κυκλώματος και αν γίνεται και τα θεωρητικά σου.

Ολος ο κόσμος τηλεχειρίζεται τα πάντα.

----------


## astanapane

Αχ, παλμογραφο εχω αλλα μου τον εχει κανει καταλυψη ενας φιλος για μια ερευνα που θελει να κανει. 

Θα προσπαθησω να παρω τιποτα απο την καρτα ηχου. 
Γιαννη εσυ θα μπορουσες αν εχεις τα pic 630 & 628 να τεσταρεις το κυκλωμα με τα αρχεια του Peter να μας δωσεις μια εικονα? Φυσικα αν εχεις χρονο επειδη εχεις και δουλειες. 

Παντως σας ευχαριστω ολους που βοηθατε εμενα και τον Σταυρο

----------


## 744

Στείλε μου αν θέλεις τα PIC σου γιατί δεν έχω 630. Θα μπορέσω να τεστάρω και να στα γράψω.

Στο μεταξύ θα κοιτάξω να κάνω και εγώ μια απόπειρα για πρόγραμμα.

Πες μου αν θέλεις και τίποτα άλλο να βάλω.

----------


## astanapane

οκ θα σου τα στειλω Πεμπτη λογικα θα τα λαβεις την αλλη εβδομαδα. Κανε οτι τεστ θελεις και πες μου. Θα σου στειλω και 628 ενα παλιο που εχω λειτουργει. Εχω και 628α καινουργιο αλλα ο κωδικας νομιζω ειναι για 628. 

Ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## 744

Κάθε hex αρχείο αφορά αποκλειστικά και μοναδικά συγκεκριμένα PIC. Δεν μπορεί να βάλεις hex αρχείο του 630 σε 628 ή 628 σε 628Α. 

Ελπίζω να μην έχεις μπερδέψει τα hex με τα PIC ή τα αυγά με τα καλάθια!

----------


## astanapane

οχι οχι...μια χαρα τα εχω κανει....  :Crying:

----------


## 744

Kαλά τότε στείλτα να δούμε...

----------


## astanapane

θα σου στειλω 2 pic16f630 και 2 pic16f628 κανε οτι μπορεις. Εχω βαλεις κατι labels στα 630 ΤΧ & RX  μην τα λαβεις υποψιν σου τα ειχα βαλει για τον κωδικα που ειχε κανει ο νικος.

----------


## lastid

Επέστρεψα (επιτέλους) στη βάση μου και είπα να πειραματιστώ λίγο με την εμβέλεια των RF...
Είχα ένα πομπό και ένα δέκτη. Μέγα λάθος! Ποιο? Το ότι είχα μόνο ένα από το καθένα.. Γιατί στις δοκιμές κάηκε ο πομπός και περιμένω τώρα καινούριους από Αμερική...
Για δέκτη, είπα να κάνω ένα κύκλωμα που να μου είναι και χρήσιμο: Έκανα λοιπόν μία μικρή πλακέτα (με έναν PIC και τον RF δέκτη) που παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ PC και PS/2 πληκτρολογίου, παίρνει ρεύμα από την PS/2 και αφήνει φυσιολογικά το πληκτρολόγιο να μιλάει με το PC, αλλά όταν έρθει RF πακέτο τότε στέλνει στο PC εντολές σαν να πατήθηκαν από το πληκτρολόγιο. Έτσι μπορώ να έχω ένα ωραίο RF remote control για το PC μου, να κάνω debug (αφού αν ανοίξω ένα notepad στέλνω χαρακτήρες και τους διαβάζω ) και το κρατάω και απλό. Δείτε το συνημμένο.

Τώρα βέβαια περιμένω τους πομπούς...

----------


## astanapane

πολυ καλο Δημητρη, περιμενουμε οποτε εχεις χρονο και την δικη σου βοηθεια και συμμετοχη. 

Αν εχεις το χρονο μεσα απο το προτεους η απο testboard δες το κυκλωμα του PETER 
http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

νικο μπορεις σε παρακαλω αν εχεις χρονο βεβαια να αντιγραψεις τον κωδικα του pic12f629 σε pic12f675  για τον 5καναλο τηλεχηρισμο?  τα pic12f629 ρε γαμοτο δεν τα βρισκω ενω τα αλλα τα εχω ιδι!!  ευχαριστω και παλι.. :Biggrin: 



εδω ειναι και ο κωδικας του pic12f629

----------


## astanapane

Νικο αν δεις το μυνημα του Σταυρου κανε κατι για το 675. Εχει προγραμματιστη τωρα και μπορει να κανει δουλιτσα.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

και ο νικος να μην μπορει, αν ξερει καπιος αλλος και μπορει να βοηθησει δεκτο... βεβεα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ευκολο η δησκολο ειναι και ποσο χρονο θελει, αλλα μου ειπαν οτι γινετε..

----------


## astanapane

για να βοηθησει αλλος θα πρεπει να φτιαξει καινουργιο προγραμμα. Αν ειχαμε το source code του Νικου θα ηταν ευκολο, απλα θα αλλαζαμε τον τυπο του PIC απο 629 σε 675 στο λογισμικο της microbasic αν τον εχει φτιαξει βεβαια σε αυτο. 

Νικο περιμενουμε αν εχεις χρονο να το ανεβασεις. Διαφορετικα παραγγελια απο εξω για το 629.

----------


## savnik

Αργησα λόγω δουλειας.

----------


## astanapane

Θεος, δεν υπαρχουν λογια να ευχαριστησουμε τον Νικο. 

Εγω δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω. Νικο, Thanks.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

νικο σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,εισαι πρωτος!!! :Thumbup:

----------


## savnik

Και το τελευταίο.

----------


## astanapane

αυτος εισαι. Τελος ελπίζω να μην σε ξαναπρίξουμε. 

Εχω στείλει και τα pic16f630 &628 στον Γιάννη αν μπορει να κανει κατι με το κυκλωμα του Peter.

Ευχαριστω Νικο.

----------


## astanapane

Νικο :Blink:  , το προγραμμα για το 675 δεν λειτουργει καλα μολις το τεσταρω :Crying:  Δεν ανταποκρινεται δουλευει οποτε θελει και σαν να μπερδευεται  :Confused1:  και απο οτι καταλαβαινω χανει παρα πολλα bits. αν εχεις κανει το προγραμμα στα 2400, αν μπορεις κατεβασε το λιγο...πατνως αν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που εχεις κανει για το 629 στο 629 δουλευει αψογα.

 :Confused:  :Help:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Αργησα λόγω δουλειας.



 
αυτο ομος γιατι δεν εχει διακοπτη επιλογης για last η momentary???? :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## astanapane

αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι δεν λειτουργει με τα 675. Και το αλλο ειναι οτι λειτουργει στο simulation στο proteous και δεν δουλευει στο testboard. Παλι το σαββατοκυριακο θα σπαω το κερφαλι μου. 

Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει οτι τα μονα που δεν ειναι προβληματικα ειναι τα f84a γιατι ειναι απλα. Τα αλλα εμπλεκονται 100 fuses και calibration και αν δεν ξερεις ποιο ειναι το calibration δεν θα δουλευει με τιποτα. Αλλο μπορει να του δινει στον προγραμματισμο αλλο μπορει να εχει αυτο μεσα...

ΑΣΤΑΝΑΠΑΝΕ!!! :Crying:

----------


## arximidis

> οτι ρηθμισεις εχει εκει εχω κανει και γω μονο που δεν ειχα επιλεγμενη την ασφάλεια MCLR... τι αλλο να κανω?




Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι και το πρόβλημά σου

Αν διάβαζες προσεκτικά το κείμενο τις σελίδας στην οποία σε παρέπεμψε ένα άλλο μέλος του forum (εκείνο το μήνυμα με το ultrex), θα καταλάβαινες ότι η ασφάλεια MCLR πρέπει να είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ενεργοποιημένη όταν προγραμματίζεις τον PIC, με τον εν λόγω προγραμματιστή (αν δεν είναι, την ενεργοποιείς εσύ, φυσικά ΠΡΙΝ προγραμματίσεις τον μικροελεγκτή). Επίσης η ασφάλεια LVP απενεργοποιημένη

Επειδή την πρώτη φορά που προγραμμάτισες τους μικροελεγκτές σου, δεν ενεργοποίησες την ασφάλεια αυτή, τότε έχεις κλειδώσει την δυνατότητα να τους ξαναπρογραμματίσεις με τον εν λόγω προγραμματιστή. Mε το erase η ασφάλεια αυτή δεν επανατοποθετείται, οπότε κοντολογίς "αχρήστευσες" τους ελεγκτές.
Ο μόνος τρόπος να τους ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις είναι μέσω ενός προγραμματιστή που υποστηρίζει low voltage programming (πολύπλοκος και ακριβότερος)

Κοντολογίς. Ή αγοράζεις έναν τέτοιον προγραμματιστή ή αγοράζεις καινούργιο μικροελεγκτή και χρησιμοποιείς έναν προγραμματιστή σαν αυτόν που έφτιαξες, αλλά αυτή τη φορά ΔΕΝ ξεχνάς να ενεργοποιείς την ασφάλεια /MCLR (φυσικά, αυτό προϋποθέτει να έχεις φτιάξει σωστά το κύκλωμα του προγραμματιστή)

Υ.Γ. Για να σε παρηγορήσω και εγώ την πρώτη φορά το ίδιο λάθος έκανα και το πάθημα μου έγινε μάθημα. Είναι καλό πριν χρησιμοποιούμε ένα κύκλωμα να διαβάζουμε με προσοχή τις συνοδευτικές οδηγίες

Ευχαριστώ, και συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση

----------


## astanapane

Arximidi αυτο που λες δεν το ειχα κοιταξει ισως για καποια κυκλωματα που δεν λειτουργουν φταιει αυτο.

Να ρωτησω κατι τωρα? H HOLTEK που εχει βγαλει κατι encoders deconders που στα datasheets εχει και κυκλωμα για RF, αυτα τα chipakia μπορουν να εχουν αυτονομη λειτουργια στις εξοδους χωρις να επιρρεαζει η μια την αλλη. Το εχω ξαναρωτησει αλλα δεν εχω παρει απαντηση. Αν ξερει καποιος παρακαλω ας μας πει. 

Τα κυκλωματα για RF που εχει με τα chipakia 12E & 12D δεν εχουν λειτουργια on/off χωρις να επιρρεαζει η μια εξοδος την αλλη. Δηλαδη μπορει το chipaki της holtek 12Ε & 12D να κανει οτι κανει και το κυκλωμα που εχει δωσει αρχικα στο θεμα αυτο ο Σακης και ο Νικος?

Ξερει καποιος αν γινεται με αυτα τα chipakia? Αν ναι περιμενουμε. 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι και το πρόβλημά σου
> 
> Αν διάβαζες προσεκτικά το κείμενο τις σελίδας στην οποία σε παρέπεμψε ένα άλλο μέλος του forum (εκείνο το μήνυμα με το ultrex), θα καταλάβαινες ότι η ασφάλεια MCLR πρέπει να είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ενεργοποιημένη όταν προγραμματίζεις τον PIC, με τον εν λόγω προγραμματιστή (αν δεν είναι, την ενεργοποιείς εσύ, φυσικά ΠΡΙΝ προγραμματίσεις τον μικροελεγκτή). Επίσης η ασφάλεια LVP απενεργοποιημένη
> 
> Επειδή την πρώτη φορά που προγραμμάτισες τους μικροελεγκτές σου, δεν ενεργοποίησες την ασφάλεια αυτή, τότε έχεις κλειδώσει την δυνατότητα να τους ξαναπρογραμματίσεις με τον εν λόγω προγραμματιστή. Mε το erase η ασφάλεια αυτή δεν επανατοποθετείται, οπότε κοντολογίς "αχρήστευσες" τους ελεγκτές.
> Ο μόνος τρόπος να τους ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις είναι μέσω ενός προγραμματιστή που υποστηρίζει low voltage programming (πολύπλοκος και ακριβότερος)
> 
> Κοντολογίς. Ή αγοράζεις έναν τέτοιον προγραμματιστή ή αγοράζεις καινούργιο μικροελεγκτή και χρησιμοποιείς έναν προγραμματιστή σαν αυτόν που έφτιαξες, αλλά αυτή τη φορά ΔΕΝ ξεχνάς να ενεργοποιείς την ασφάλεια /MCLR (φυσικά, αυτό προϋποθέτει να έχεις φτιάξει σωστά το κύκλωμα του προγραμματιστή)
> 
> ...



 
σ'ευχαριστω που απαντησες..αυτο που λες οντος δεν το ηξερα αλλα τα πικ τα προγραμματισα με αλλο προγραματιστη που πηρα. τωρα θα δοκιμασω να τα ξαναπρογραματισω με αυτον και οπος μου ειπες να δω αν γινει τιποτα.. εφοσον ομος τα πικ ειναι τωρα καλα και προγραμματισμενα θα τα προγραμματισει και αυτος ε? παντος εγω απο εκει που ειδα το κυκλωμα δεν βρηκα τιποτα οδηγιες και πηγενα στα κουτουρου... :Tongue2:

----------


## savnik

Για δοκιμασε αυτό.
Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## astanapane

Νικο εγω επειδη ειμαι σε ταξιδι θα το δοκιμασω την παρασκευη. Ποια η διαφορα στο προγραμμα με τα αλλα; 

Γιαννη εβγαλες καμια ακρη με το κυκλωμα του Peter?

----------


## 744

Χτες έγινα τρίτεκνος και προς το παρόν κάνω Baby sitting στα άλλα 2 μικρά. Sorry, αλλά θα σε καθυστερήσω μερικές μέρες ακόμη...

----------


## astanapane

Τιποτα τι λες τωρα, να σου ζησουν Γιαννη. Οποτε μπορεσεις δεν εχω προβλημα. Αντε υπομονη τωρα με τα μικρα.

----------


## savnik

> Χτες έγινα τρίτεκνος και προς το παρόν κάνω Baby sitting στα άλλα 2 μικρά



Να σου ζήσει Γιάννη.
Αντε και πολύτεκνος.

----------


## savnik

> Ποια η διαφορα στο προγραμμα με τα αλλα;



Είναι βασισμένο στον κώδικα του Peter.

----------


## astanapane

Δηλαδη εχει και roling code? Μπορω δηλαδη να βαλω ενα DIP switch για το roling code? γιατι στο κυκλωμα δεν το εχεις!

----------


## astanapane

Εχουμε καμια εξεληξη με το θεμα? 

744 μπορεσες να δεις καθολου το κυκλωμα με τα pic16f630 628?

----------


## 744

> Εχουμε καμια εξεληξη με το θεμα? 
> 
> 744 μπορεσες να δεις καθολου το κυκλωμα με τα pic16f630 628?



 
Σχετικά με του Peter το κύκλωμα. Εχεις κάτι έτοιμο από άποψη κυκλώματος ή πλακέτας?

Ρωτώ επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τί έχει κάνει από θέμα software αλλά ούτε δίνει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Αν δεν έχεις κάτι από υποδομή, θεωρώ ότι είναι καλύτερο να σου κάνω κάτι δικό μου.

----------


## astanapane

Δεν θελω να σε κουρασω περισσοτερο, αλλα αν θες κανε κατι. 

Θα μιλησουμε και σε pm για αυτο που σε ειχα ρωτησει με τα rf. Το θεμα ειναι να δουλεψω τα pic16f630 γιατι τα εχω και καθονται, και φυσικα να ειναι πανω στο μοτιβο του peter που απο οτι βλεπω εχει κανει και latch & momentary.

To αλλο που θελω ειναι να μπορω να φτιαξω το κυκλωμα και να το προγραμματισω εγω. Γιαυτο εχω κολλησει με τον κωδικα και το κυκλωμα του peter επειδη τα εχει δωσει free. 

Οσο για τα RF modules θα ξαναμιλησουμε

----------


## 744

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα 630 ούτε αν θα έχει Latch/Button λειτουργία. Ολα γίνονται. Απλά με τον δικό του κώδικα δεν ξέρω απολύτως τίποτα για το πως χειρίζεται την επικοινωνία.

Αν κάνεις δικό σου programmer δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να κάνεις ότι θέλεις μετά.

Πόσα κανάλια χρειάζεσαι συνολικά?

----------


## astanapane

Κοιτα με καλυπτει να εχει 4 καναλια. Και να ειναι και latch & momentary. Επισης να εχει αυτον τον απλο κωδικο οπως εχει κανει ο peter. Δεν θελω να ειναι κανενα τρελο κυκλωμα. Αυτο που θελω ειναι να εχει και κρυσταλλο για να μπορω να το ελεγχω και με αυτον.

----------


## 744

Tι εννοείς:

1. απλό κωδικό

2. κρύσταλλο?

----------


## astanapane

κωδικο, εννοω να εχει ενα DIP switch για να ελενγχεις τα addresses. Αυτο δεν λειτουργει σαν κωδικος. Οσο για τον κρυσταλλο δεν με πειραζει να λειτουργει και με τον εσωτερικο.

----------


## tasosstr

Καλησπέρα σας,

Τελικά καταφέρατε να μεγαλώσετε την εμβέλεια ? αν ναι πώς ? Δοκιμάσατε να κατεβάσετε το baude rate ?

----------

